# B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins.



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

The plan: have the first airbagged B6 on this side of the pond. There's a few of them in Europe, but I've never seen or heard of one in the US so I'm stepping up to the plate.
I know a lot of people don't agree with my styling concepts or ideas, but that's the beauty of living in America: I can tell you all to shut your big dumb face because it's MY damn car!







As a lot of you know, I'm originally from the Volkswagen side of the scene and I love the "Euro" look, especially what's going on in the mkIV Golf/Jetta scene right now. I'm also heavily influenced by the minitruck scene, so I'm sure you'll see a little bit of that as the car progresses as well.
"But why do this to an A4!?!" you ask? As I've said from the beginning, the B6 is a fat bloated (but luxuriously comfortable, well-optioned and fairly reliable







) pig so I have no intention of making my car fast. Personally, I think people are wasting their time making these things fast. If I wanted a fast car, I'd get another Mitsubishi Eclipse, and put 400hp at the wheels and run 11's all day for half of what some of you have into your cars in order to barely scrape 12's in the quarter (not that there's anything wrong with that, I'm just sayin'...). I also drive my car everywhere (20k+ miles a year) and I live in Seattle which has some of the worst traffic in the country so it'd be kinda pointless to have a 350hp car when the fastest I ever get to go in it is 20mph. With that said, I'm sure you can at least understand where I'm coming from even if you don't agree with me.








Now, on to the handling issue: This car will handle as well as--IF NOT BETTER THAN--75% of the cars on this forum once I have everything dialed in and set up properly. With that said, handling isn't really my goal either, but if I want to do a little "spirited" driving, I won't feel like I'm driving a 30 year old Cadillac.
And before we get into the actual nitty gritty of this, a look back at my car's various stages thus far:
My favorite stage so far (99% of this is because of the stance with the HRE's that I foolishly sold)







:
















In between:








The most recent look:








Currently, the car is on stock (non-sport) suspension with some super sweet stock 16" wheels and looks like a friggin' Allroad.
And for those of you wondering what the car will look when I'm done or what the hell I'm talking about, here are a few cars that have been a major source of inspiration for me:
















































































Over the next coming weeks (months?







), I'll be updating this with my progress as I do everything from wire and install the air management systems, mount everything in the trunk, run the airlines, fabricate the bag mounts, install the bags, and bash my head against the wall as I work out all the kinks.
At this point, I have all the parts I need to get started either a) sitting in my garage or b) en route in the capable hands of the US Postal Service. Currently the only thing I'm missing to get started tearing everything apart is FREE TIME.








I'll be updating this thread regularly with lots of pictures and detailed descriptions, so stay tuned for updates! 
I'm hoping to get started running wires for the compressor, gauges, switchbox and ride height controller tomorrow.






















*Updates and sections of interest:*
Page 3 - Running wires and who not to do business with

Page 4 - Trunk setup started

Page 7 - Running air lines and installing air management

Page 8 - Suspension install

Page 10 - Comprehensive list of all components, costs and where I sourced them from

Page 13 - New shoes

Page 15 - Pretty pictures


_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 1:14 PM 1-31-2008_


----------



## 27psigti (Feb 2, 2007)

my friend down the street has a b6 a4 on bags right now


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (27psigti)*

PICTURES!!!








Especially if you or he have any pics of how he did the rear suspension, I'm still looking for other possible ways of doing it.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

hell yea! mad props to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
love your car and all the stages, but definitely the 1st one the most.
I've been contemplating bags for a little while now, but just dont have the time nor money to go into something this intricate. definitely going to be watching this one!


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (vdubjettaman)*

Hell yeah, I want to do up an audi avant on bags so bad!!! Some day it WILL happen


----------



## USOPHUNKE (Aug 31, 2003)

I personal would never do bags I think that they are only for show. I have driven cars with really well set up bags and not one of them could compensate well enough for hard curvy driving. My stock sport suspension is better. 
On the other hand I do love your car and think it is going to look killer when done. There is nothing to compare look wise. esp if you wanna slam it.(which I also think looks better on wagons)
vdubjettaman: if you like running the pa curves on the back roads you will hate them: I have never been to a state with such awesome roads.
esp near potstown and quakertown.


----------



## Tone-Dogg (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (USOPHUNKE)*

major props for having the nut to do this, I'm certain when you are done it's going to be killer & well worth your time & effort. fwiw, I like the wheels on the second shot best.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Capt. Obvious)*

Thanks for the kind words, encouragement and additional info guys, I appreciate it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If I run into any issues along they way I'll be sure to shoot you a PM. I also have a lot of help other friends of mine who have a lot of experience with bags, so I'm pretty well covered.
As for the actually getting something done on the car today, not gonna happen.







I've got a ton of stuff I need to get done so I don't think it's gonna happen this weekend. I might try to get a little done tomorrow afternoon though. So, in the meantime, I'll give you the rundown of where I stand now and hopefully answer some questions you may have.
Here is my car is all her glory as she sits right now:








Stock 16's, non-sport stock suspension and I haven't washed her in about three weeks. She's looking pretty sad if you ask me. But that will all change soon enough!








And now, for those of you wondering what goes into an airride setup, here is what I have:








The red tubing is 50 feet of 3/8" DOT airline. I could have gone with 1/2" line and valves, but I decided 3/8" was the best choice for me because I don't want the car to raise and lower too fast, so the 3/8" should provide for a good balance of speed and smoothness for a car this size. If it's still too fast, they make special valves that can be installed to slow the rate of air flow from the tank if need be.
Inside the tubing is my 7 switch box from EAI (I found a good deal on this on ebay). This allows for up/down control of each corner, both fronts at the same time, both rears at the same time, and all four corners at once. It's a really nice piece and fits in the palm of my hand so I don't have to have one of those dumb looking lexan boxes like a lot of people use in trucks. This will be stored in the cubby/sunglass holder beneath the armrest in the center console. It also has a lock on it to disable it for valets or whathaveyou.
Also in there is a water/air filter from SMC (http://www.suicidedoors.com). This goes between the compressor and the air tank to filter the air going into the system and remove water from the air as well, because moist air will rust your tank and corrode the air valves eventually.
On the right, is my digital air pressure gauge from FBI, Inc. This is going to be mounted in the ash tray beneath the climate control so it's hidden but still easily accessable. This will give a readout of tank pressure and pressure on each of the four corners. It's a pretty nice piece, but I wish the backlighting on the screen was red instead of Indiglo Blue. Oh well, you can't win 'em all. At least it's hidden.
At the bottom of the picture is some wire and Locktite 545 for all the air fittings.








This is my 5 gallon stainless steel air tank that will be mounted in the trunk. I could have gone bigger, but I didn't want this system to take up my whole trunk, and one of the requirements of my install is that I still have room in my trunk for my wakeboard or golf clubs when it's done. I have a feeling the wakeboard is gonna have to start going in the back seat though, because it barely fits as is...
Next to the air tank are Slam Specialties RE-5 air bags and the upper mounts for them. The lower mounts are on the way, and I will post pictures once they get here. These will be replacing the coil spring on the rear suspension as shown here:








Like I said, I'll go into more detail later on.








These are Universal Air Suspension Aerosport front bags and their brackets. These are cool because they are hollow through the middle so the shock can pass through them, so they pretty much just take the place of the spring on the shock.
There are a few things missing from these pictures such as my chrome Viair 480c air compressor, which is essentially the heart of the system. Also missing are my four 3/8" valve blocks from EAI (http://www.jpkustoms.com). There are several ways to do valving with a system like this, and I decided for cleanliness and cost purposes that going with these particular valves would be my best option. Usually, you would run 8 valves (4 to go up, 4 to go down), but with these, they are basically two valves built into one unit, so it's more compact and makes for a cleaner install.








I also need to get my airline fittings still, but I'm going to wait for those until I have the tank and compressor mounted in the trunk so I can get a better visualization of how I want to run the lines and make them look good. I'm not just throwing together a half-ass project here, it's gotta look good when I'm done too!








Well, that's it for now. As I make progress I'll keep this updated with lots of photos, knowledge, tips and tricks; as well as answer any questions you may have.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Capt. Obvious)*

goodstuff man.
i'll be in here checkin it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pjp13 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (abydielsgli)*

This is the coolest thing posted in the B6 forum for awhile!


----------



## Chitownsfinest (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (pjp13)*

Really.. Dude.. You think you're one of the first A4's to have bags.. Just because people dont post doesn't mean they dont have bags.. stupid fking rabbit trix are for kids.


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Chitownsfinest)*

i have said it b4 many times, fk the compressorsss and go with a bottle, i wanna see that baby HOP


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Cru_Jones)*

Austin, Tim:
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Tone-Dogg (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Capt. Obvious)*

I'll be watching, eta on finishing the work?


----------



## firefighterjunkie (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Tone-Dogg)*

::added to watched topics::

This is going to be interesting Darrick. I hope you can change my mind about bags, because well....I don't like them.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (firefighterjunkie)*

But I like YOUR fun bags Alicia!


----------



## firefighterjunkie (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (firefighterjunkie)*

Darrick, just do it you BIG dummy


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Today's update:
I'm stuck twiddling my thumbs and can't really do anything until my damn compressor gets here.







The place I bought it from is appearantly run by a bunch of retards who don't know how to ship something despite the fact I bought it two weeks ago.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*








better hope rene doesn't show up with money anytime soon


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Rene will never finish anything he starts, I'm not worried.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Rene will never finish anything he starts, I'm not worried.









I have no rebuttal.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Today's update:
I'm stuck twiddling my thumbs and can't really do anything until my damn compressor gets here.







The place I bought it from is appearantly run by a bunch of retards who don't know how to ship something despite the fact I bought it two weeks ago.










Darrick that BLOWs pardon the pun... but get it done already.. we all know it is a GLI in AUDI clothing anyways!!!


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

so your still gonna make it sound like a fish tank eh....too bad


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Cru_Jones)*

BTW you are going to want 2 compressors.







You will burn one up if you only run one








Gayles car is the same way as was mikes and most of the setups i see are dual pumps. Was also the way I was going to go.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Meh, it's not that big of a deal. My compressor is almost the size of two of Gayle's compressors, so I'll be fine. I'll still probably end up getting a second one anyway though.


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Give me a call when you start the whole process cuz as you already know, Nik is down to help, and i make a great supervisor!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilGreenJeTTaGiRL* »_i make a great supervisor!


You can jump and and down on the brakes again


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
You can jump and and down on the brakes again









See, im good at helping too!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

And you can bring us beer


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_And you can bring us beer









That was Kayleah's job... Not mine.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilGreenJeTTaGiRL* »_That was Kayleah's job... Not mine.









Yea but her pants were to tight for her to move, so I remember you getting us beers.


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*

you have pm


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Somehow I missed this! Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (v2.)*

Your car is super clean...nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Your car is super clean...nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Russ! It'd look even cleaner if it was sponsored and had a dope set of Raderwerks wheels on it.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Not a whole lot of progress this weekend, there was too many good football games to watch!
However, while watching the Husky v. Oregon game yesterday (screw the Ducks!







) I got the wire harness put together and ready to go:








This includes the wires for the 5 sending units for the air pressure gauge, the 12v switched wire for the pressure switch for the compressor and the 10g wire from the battery that will supply power to the compressor and valves. The grey wire loom is the switchbox and its harness.


----------



## Chitownsfinest (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Darrick,
Brandon says the Ducks are already on to bigger and better things.. Next time bring your A game.. 1997 was a long time ago.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Chitownsfinest)*

Tell Brandon he will eventually bag my groceries with his Oregon education, so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Tell Brandon he will eventually bag my groceries with his Oregon education, so I'm not too worried about it.
















and you will be a bum


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

watching


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_watching









And you shoulda been to the game... Every urinal had one of these in it:


----------



## akademiks120 (Mar 28, 2007)

so hows the wheel decision coming along ?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (akademiks120)*

The wheel decision has been made, but I'm keeping it under wraps until I actually get them. It might not be until spring though.
I'll say one thing though: fully polished and lots of lip.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Is it the wheels we talked about last week?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

Yessir.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

travy tells everyone BTW


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_travy tells everyone BTW

PM sent


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

can't wait to see this done.
got a link to more pics of that red shaved/bagged A6 on page one?
thxx


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_can't wait to see this done.
got a link to more pics of that red shaved/bagged A6 on page one?
thxx

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2710951


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

travy spill....
welcome to the granny bag club, can't wait to see this complete man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_travy spill....

I heard something about Bentley wheels....


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Travy)*

thanks travy








they look really polished and really dished


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (tivs31)*








Yea I made it up, I want them for my car though


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Travy)*

yeah I'm kinda shocked that porto *** would be sellin them, I thought they looked sick. Maybe even paint them black and they would really look amazin


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (tivs31)*

black wheels will never look amazing. Except yours. Hes selling them cause hes selling the S4


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Travy)*

he won't sell it


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*

I do not want to be a granny bagger so I am not


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

thought it might give you more energy to finish the project 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZR4lLxiklY


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

A sneak peak of the new wheels and stance:


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

you wont be the first. i saw a bagged b6 back in '03. it was sparkly pink. please keep yours red. 

bags are fun. i bagged my old gs300, was going for VIPstyle but sold it. if you need any help let me know, i used to work at a shop where we bagged a couple cars a week, everything from an '06 STI to a Hudson coupe to our golf cart haha.




_Modified by callaghan. at 7:31 PM 10-23-2007_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (callaghan.)*

post pics of the golf cart!!!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_post pics of the golf cart!!!









X2!








Aaaand, how about some airride-related content? Okay, sounds good:
I finally have all my airline fittings and my valves finally arrived yesterday so now the only thing I'm missing to be able to make this happen is my air compressor. 
After buying hundreds of things over the past 7 years on ebay, I have never been screwed on anything until I bought my Viair 480C from the seller "Eazy-Buying". I bought and paid for the compressor almost a month ago and have not heard a thing from them since.







So now I have to buy another damn compressor and wait for PayPal to (hopefully) get my money back.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

have you try calling them


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

good luck D


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_have you try calling them

http://search.ebay.com/ws/sear...&pfid=
put that info and go to you email account.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_put that info and go to you email account. 

Cool! Thanks homie!








Hopefully it works.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Cool! Thanks homie!








Hopefully it works.
any luck?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

Got the phone number, and shockingly they didn't answer the phone...


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

thats bullocks.
get your money back via paypal?


----------



## .:Rudeboy (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

Gonna be sick Darrick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

ask and you shall receive haha...


http://www.myspace.com/dreamakers

check em out...nate, the owner, knows more about airride then anyone ive ever met/heard haha. hes crazy at it. makes most of the **** toally custom even if there are bolt on kits available. 
yeah if u guys have any questions feel free to ask me, i don tknow it all but know my **** pretty well from selling it all at the shop and being around it so much. id lovvvvvve to see more bagged audis!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (callaghan.)*

Holly crap.. you live in binghamton?!?! My wife's family is from there. Small world. Now I know where to get my air ride installed next time I'm up there


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (910_Industries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *910_Industries* »_Holly crap.. you live in binghamton?!?! My wife's family is from there. Small world. Now I know where to get my air ride installed next time I'm up there









hahah thats crazy! actually i just moved to nyc 2 months ago, bu ti lived in binghamton my whole life. the shops still there, on the vestal parkway ( binghamtons " main drag" haha)


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

that golf cart looks like too much fun.


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*




































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (callaghan.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *callaghan.* »_
hahah thats crazy! actually i just moved to nyc 2 months ago, bu ti lived in binghamton my whole life. the shops still there, on the vestal parkway ( binghamtons " main drag" haha)

Yeah.. Binghamton is a trip. Not much there.. that's why I was surprised to see an air ride shop there. That area is like a black hole.. no escape.. ha ha! Glad to see you made it out alive!


----------



## Flipflops365 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

Why would you ruin an Audi like this?


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_that golf cart looks like too much fun.









Haha for real.


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (910_Industries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *910_Industries* »_
Yeah.. Binghamton is a trip. Not much there.. that's why I was surprised to see an air ride shop there. That area is like a black hole.. no escape.. ha ha! Glad to see you made it out alive!










hahah yeah seriously! its such a nice area scenery wise but its pretty dead-end. its good for the shop tho because its w/in 3 hours of many major NE cities. 

and yeah the golf cart is probably the most fun ive ever had. we'd just drive it around afte rwork for hours every day haha. it 3 wheels, drags, throws sparks. so good. we're known for it at shows too haha.

sorry to jack the thread!!!


----------



## Star Polite (Sep 4, 2007)

Ayo'D! ****'s gonna be filthy kiiid. Glad to see you stickin' with it. 
Maybe one day I'll be back in the game!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Capt. Obvious)*

How are the upper mounts for the rear bags mounted to the car?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipflops365* »_Why would you ruin an Audi like this?









Shut your face or you won't get a ride in it.









_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_How are the upper mounts for the rear bags mounted to the car?

Keep your eye on this thread. I'll be posting detailed descriptions and lots of pictures as I install everything.


----------



## Flipflops365 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Shut your face or you won't get a ride in it.










In all seriousness, I think your car is going to be incredible when complete and I can't wait to see it!








Are you going to reinstate my ride privilages now?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Flipflops365)*

might as well move the rear mount now so it can go low enough buddie. 

the back is going to sit like a cup kit


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Shawn W.)*

It will be fine ShawniePoo. You just have to be smarter than the suspension.


----------



## IVolkswagenDoU (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Capt. Obvious)*

you make me want to bag my jetta


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Finally had a chance to yank the interior apart this weekend and run all the wiring. I ran a 10-gauge cable from the battery to the trunk which will be the main supply line for the compressor and the valves. I also tapped the 12v switched wire in the steering column to power the digital pressure gauge and also ran another switched wire to the back which will go to the pressure switch on the tank to turn on the compressor (you never want to run your compressor with the engine off. Compressors put too much of a load on the battery and you run the risk of damaging the compressor--and draining your battery--if you run it without the car running).
The first thing I did was remove the rear seat, glovebox, and the dash panel under the steering wheel. Once the path was clear, I got my special tool, AKA the stereo installers best friend, AKA a wire coat hanger. If you've ever run wire through a center console or under a piece of carpet, you know what a lifesaver a coat hanger is!
Here you can see where the wire comes out from under the carpet and runs under the seat to the trunk:








Here is the trunk once I put everything back together. The 18g red wires are the wires that will go to the 5 sending units for the air gauge (which will be mounted in the ash tray under the climate control). The 10g red wire comes from the battery and then through the center console with the rest of the harness. The green wire is 12v switched and comes from the steering column, and the silver box is the "brain" for my switchbox.








And here is the switchbox sitting happily on the front seat. When not in use, it fits perfectly in the tray in the center console.








I also bought some MDF today and started on the new trunk floor. I'll post pictures of that once it's a little further along.


Finally, I want to take a quick moment to thank Martini and his website (http://www.a4mods.com for those who don't know) for the wealth of great information he has compiled. That site saved me a lot of time of trying to figure out which wires were 12v switched under the dash and the best way to run the cable from the battery to the trunk. Thanks again Martini! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

nice work man.
i keep getting more and more convinced with air ride


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*

DAMN, where did you get the burberry shifter boot?


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Lookin clean man... glad to see your doing it right!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_DAMN, where did you get the burberry shifter boot?


IIRC he made it out of real Burberry merchandise.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_

IIRC he made it out of real Burberry merchandise.


he did. that is an expensive shift boot


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

My girlfriend was SUPER stoked when she realized what was gonna happen to the purse I bought!


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

those AVS switchboxes are super nice! keep the updates coming


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (callaghan.)*

It's actually made by EAI (who appearantly went out of business).


Today's minor update is a warning to everyone considering putting together their own airride setup:
_*DO NOT DO BUSINESS WITH THE FOLLOWING TWO BUSINESSES:*_
*www.eazybuying.com (AKA ebay user EazyBuying)* - They screwed me out of $200 for my Viair 480C compressor. I sent them the money, I received nothing. They now refuse to refund my money. Yes, all proper escalations have been made, so I will eventually get my money back no matter what.
*www.jpkustoms.com* - I ordered my valves from them. I ordered EAI valves, which are about $360 a set. They're very nice looking: anodized, laser-etched, etc. They call me a few days after I order and say EAI is out of business, but AFC made their valves and they could do those for the same price. I say "okay, that's fine." What they _didn't_ tell me is that I would be paying the same price for valves that are raw aluminum and not nearly as "show quality" as the EAI valves (internally, they're the same valve, so functionally, they're the same). So I complain that the entire I reason I paid a $180 premium for the EAI valves was because they are anodized so I would like a refund of the price difference.
...they offered me $75 of in-store credit instead.









Go f*ck yourselves, I'll just slander you on the internet and make sure no one here ever buys anything from you.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_

IIRC he made it out of real Burberry merchandise.

For real? Hahahah, thats cool


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
For real? Hahahah, thats cool

No, thats not cool. He cut up a real Burberry purse!















Altho it does look dope, so i give you that D... But still, im on your girlfriends side on this one


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilGreenJeTTaGiRL* »_
No, thats not cool. He cut up a real Burberry purse!















Altho it does look dope, so i give you that D... But still, im on your girlfriends side on this one

Sorry Linds, I still have the scraps, do you want those to make a pair of earrings or something?







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Sorry Linds, I still have the scraps, do you want those to make a pair of earrings or something?







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif











make an eye patch D. Cause she is going to punch you right in the eye. You will need something stylish


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Capt. Obvious)*

Good luck D. Can't wait... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (phattydre)*

Get me some winter wheels Dion!


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Capt. Obvious)*

Stop on by.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_make an eye patch D. Cause she is going to punch you right in the eye. You will need something stylish


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

definitely watching this thread. i know quite a bit about airride and would be glad to help in any way i can, but it looks like you have all the help you need http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Sorry Linds, I still have the scraps, do you want those to make a pair of earrings or something?







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

No...

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
make an eye patch D. Cause she is going to punch you right in the eye. You will need something stylish









This is more along the lines of what i was thinking... Just like last time D... Dont lip off at my house otherwise i'll make you punch yourself in the face!!


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

Can't wait to see this finished D. Nice work.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (USOPHUNKE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *USOPHUNKE* »_I personal would never do bags I think that they are only for show. I have driven cars with really well set up bags and not one of them could compensate well enough for hard curvy driving. My stock sport suspension is better. 
vdubjettaman: if you like running the pa curves on the back roads you will hate them: I have never been to a state with such awesome roads.
esp near potstown and quakertown.


then those setups werent done properly.
i daily drive my bagged b5.5 on pa curves, 27k so far on the system. handles great, rides great, you just need to a) know what you're doing, and b) use quality parts

if you need any help, feel free to shoot me an im or email


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

For all those people watching this thread who have had/currently own bagged cars, will you post some pics of how you mounted your tank/compressor/valves/etc. in your trunk or where ever you put them please? I more or less have eveything planned out, but I'm looking for ideas and/or better ways of doing it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_For all those people watching this thread who have had/currently own bagged cars, will you post some pics of how you mounted your tank/compressor/valves/etc. in your trunk or where ever you put them please? I more or less have eveything planned out, but I'm looking for ideas and/or better ways of doing it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










well that's part of what makes it hard to do an airride system, and what makes some better than others























compressors are in the spare tire well, valves/ecu/manifold are between the rear seats and back wall. 
btw, that tank you have isnt stainless, but rather painted steel, which will rust if you get too much moisture.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_btw, that tank you have isnt stainless, but rather painted steel, which will rust if you get too much moisture.

It's coated internally, and I have a water separator as well.








BTW, your tank install is SICK.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

D you should buy some burberry luggage or something, and then cut it up so you can wrap the tank in it


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_D you should buy some burberry luggage or something, and then cut it up so you can wrap the tank in it









I'm a step ahead of you.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I'm a step ahead of you.









If its just paint I dont care







I want it to match the shift boot


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_











Where is my tank Jason?


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*

Posting to bookmark.
But Darrick, if you are still looking for a valve set-up, i highly recommend the ASCO manifold that can be bought off streetbeatcustoms.com. Very quality piece.


----------



## Traffic Jam Zombie (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

Wow.....didn't know you were doing this to the Audi until I saw it in your sig! 
I can't wait to see this when done...i've drooled over that bagged/shaved red B6 A4 on the 1st page for a couple months now - incredible!








Good luck and pack some patience, and sorry you got screwed by those (2) companies http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
*add to watched topics*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

Where is my tank Jason?










well, it's the exact same tank this guy is planning to use, which rusted out after a year (even with a huge parker water trap)








if you want it, you can have it


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

mine hasn't rusted a bit, and honestly I have only drained it once...
I'm bound to get FED soon thou probably


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (tivs31)*

well do you actually drive your car?


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_well do you actually drive your car?









no, not really, but I figure air and water are bound to create rust one way or another, lol


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason[email protected]* »_well do you actually drive your car?









who would do such a thing


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

well, it's the exact same tank this guy is planning to use, which rusted out after a year (even with a huge parker water trap)








if you want it, you can have it


its all good just wanted to give you ****.







I gave up hope on me ever finishing anything in my life other than being a dad


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

How much were the airbags from universal air?
What is the travel you will get out of those bags?


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_D you should buy some burberry luggage or something, and then cut it up so you can wrap the tank in it









Do not give him any idea's, the purse was bad enough!!!!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_How much were the airbags from universal air?
What is the travel you will get out of those bags?

They're $190 each:
https://www.universalairsuspen...a842f
4.0" Compressed 
9.25" Extended 
5.875" Diameter


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

the set up is coming along nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

you won't have it done this weekend.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilGreenJeTTaGiRL* »_Do not give him any idea's, the purse was bad enough!!!!

haha


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilGreenJeTTaGiRL* »_
Do not give him any idea's, the purse was bad enough!!!!

I sure do have a lot of luggage to buy. *sigh*

















_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_you won't have it done this weekend.

Nope.








Two of the airline fittings I need for the rear bags are back-ordered and my compressor won't be here until Monday.
However, my Dynamat and carpet should be here today so I should hopefully be able to finish up the trunk and get everything that I do have mounted up and ready to roll this weekend.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

BTW you won't on the interior


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Oh hell to the no! That's a little _too _over the top for me.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

I happen to disagree, but you won't. Not even with knock off burberry


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Made a little progress this weekend. Worked on the trunk and finalized where I'm going to put the tank and how I will mount the valves.
I'm giving up about 18 inches of trunk space for everything, but it's totally worth it so I'm not too worried. I'm going for an "OEM" look with the trunk, so the wall and new floor will be carpeted with charcoal carpet that matches the carpet already in there. I used 1/2" MDF for the enclosure and the wall will be supported by two metal L-brackets. It should be pretty sturdy.








The tank, valves, compressor and all the electronics will be mounted on the other side of the wall and be accessible via the fold-down seats. I didn't order the carpet soon enough so it wasn't here in time for me to put it down this weekend, so I couldn't actually mount anything, but this should give you an idea of how it will look:








In the future, the empty space on the right side of the enclosure will house an amp and a 10" subwoofer that will be mounted in the wall.
This will be the last update for about two weeks. Next weekend I'll be in The Vegas so I'll have to wait until the weekend after that to work on it again. I'm hoping that I will have the bags installed and the car laying on the ground by then however.










_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 7:27 PM 11-4-2007_


----------



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im watching this!!


----------



## Tone-Dogg (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (BLAZEDUPBEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLAZEDUPBEE* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im watching this!! 

Looking forward to seeing the final product, My hats off to you for having the "nut" to do this.


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (Tone-Dogg)*

Nice, clean progress so far D. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## svander (Oct 31, 2003)

If you're still running a front plate by the time you're done, we're going to have a problem. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (svander)*

werd ^


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (tivs31)*

Haha, we'll see. I've been pulled over for it numerous times in my other cars in the past, and it's just not worth it to me. I do hate how it looks though.


----------



## .:Rudeboy (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Lookin Good D http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flipflops365 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Haha, we'll see. I've been pulled over for it numerous times in my other cars in the past, and it's just not worth it to me. I do hate how it looks though.

Did any of your previous cars have 4 rings on them? That's like a pass to not get a front plate ticket.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Flipflops365)*

yup, pretty much, 4 rings = get outta jail free card http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (tivs31)*


----------



## bLeW-DuB (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

even hotter now.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

wow,
looks like quite a pain, but is going to be worth it in the end. 
going to think very hard fefore trying this.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

hey derrick, 
are you doing anything to give the car a bit more camber after the bags? 
I don't really know exaclty how the a4's are setup, but can you remove the front sway and that'll allow more camber up front? similar idea for the rear (I think the rears naturally camber when you go lower though, my bro's a4 wagon did when he dropped it on b+g's)
just kinda curious http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (tivs31)*

Audi's gain .7 degrees of negative camber in the front for every inch that you lower it. Rear static camber is also adjustable from +.25 degrees to -3 degrees as well, plus any additional camber from lowering it. There will be plenty of camber.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Nice little buildup


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

boring


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Audi's gain .7 degrees of negative camber in the front for every inch that you lower it. Rear static camber is also adjustable from +.25 degrees to -3 degrees as well, plus any additional camber from lowering it. There will be plenty of camber.









How do you adjust the camber at the rear?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

On B6's, there's an 18mm bolt just above the brake caliper that is oblong. You loosen the backing bolt on turn that to move the spindle in and out.
IIRC, you can't do that on A6's though.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

not ot thread jack, but any more shots of the burberry interior audi? and where to get that fabric?


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Wow Darrick nice looking project. How long have you been at Microsoft?


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (dmoney)*

Just saw this man! looking good! In the process of doing mine in my car. this is great inspiration. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_not ot thread jack, but any more shots of the burberry interior audi? and where to get that fabric? 

Sorry, that's the only pic I have of it. My shift boot is real Burberry, I don't know where to get decent looking imitation stuff unfortunately.

_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_Wow Darrick nice looking project. How long have you been at Microsoft?

David! How are you man? Long time no see. Haven't been there for too long, just started about 4 months ago after taking the summer off to relax and clear my head.

_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_Just saw this man! looking good! In the process of doing mine in my car. this is great inspiration. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Do a build thread sucka so I can see how it's coming along. If you need any help along the way, let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Do a build thread sucka so I can see how it's coming along. If you need any help along the way, let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Def man! in the next two weeks i will be posting somthing up.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Post up more progress pics. I'm bored at work and want something to look at Darrick.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (K04A1)*

He wont. Darrick = almost as lazy as me. He shoulda been done hella long ago








Darrick dont make me have lindsay kick your ass again for slacking off


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Darrick dont make me have lindsay kick your ass again for slacking off









Wait... What? Thats a bad thing?


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (tivs31)*

diggin the trunk


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Wait... What? Thats a bad thing?









I never said it was bad, but I think darrick only likes it when his sarah beets him up. 
ps, D mount your compressor like this


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_ps, D mount your compressor like this 


That's dope, but it would be STUPID loud!


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Post new pics you slacker!!!!!







I is bored.


----------



## dhammer (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_Post new pics you slacker!!!!!







I is bored.

really, guys, it's totally my fault that Darrick isn't progressing with the project that I never thought he'd man up and do. I'm dragging him off to Vegas this weekend for a weekend of debauchery. Really, it's just a ploy to retain the title of "lowest car in our driveway" for as long as I can.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_That's dope, but it would be STUPID loud!









Thats why you can fold it back up into the trunk


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (dhammer)*

It's true, blame Dave.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_It's true, blame Dave.

phssssssss.... Weaksauce.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (K04A1)*

Be patient my young amish friend, next weekend.
Actually, I'm gonna be working on it at my friend's shop in Tacoma if you want to swing by.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Be patient my young amish friend, next weekend.
Actually, I'm gonna be working on it at my friend's shop in Tacoma if you want to swing by.









What shop?







I may do that if I'm not working on the A6 or the rado at the house.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (K04A1)*

Not working on a corrado? sounds like a dream mike


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_Not working on a corrado? sounds like a dream mike









It's an SLC... not that G60 roach motor.








By working on it I mean tossing on the new tires and wheels and maybe re-wrapping the interior.










_Modified by K04A1 at 2:03 PM 11-9-2007_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_
It's an SLC... not that G60 roach motor.










it doesn't mater.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

it doesn't mater. 

Pffft. Whatever. It made it 3600 mi. straight and only needed a fuel filter that had never been changed. Sucka.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (K04A1)*

LOL ticking time bomb

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_LOL ticking time bomb

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

I don't think so. Runs like a champ now. 
Back on topic. = darrick you suck


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_
I don't think so. Runs like a champ now. 
Back on topic. = darrick you suck









Darrick is now going to be driving a ticking time bomb http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_LOL ticking time bomb

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

I almost forgot, speaking of time bombs, how's your project coming?







You ever get the airride done?


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Darrick dont make me have lindsay kick your ass again for slacking off









:insert tough smiley:
PS Darrick... Sway bar... ring a bell? Lets get on that


----------



## Flipflops365 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_It's true, blame Dave.

I blame no one but you. Is it done yet?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_
I almost forgot, speaking of time bombs, how's your project coming?







You ever get the airride done? 


nope. 
and Darricks car is not making me think I did anything wrong








I would say i gave up but I have not sold them yet


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

so whens it gonna be done D


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (mk2driver)*

possibly when he gets the perches cut.









he posted in the PNW


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_so whens it gonna be done D

If all goes according to plan, I'll be done and the car will be laying on the ground by next weekend. I have a 4 day weekend next week (maybe 5 if my boss is feeling nice) so I'll have plenty of time to get everything done.
This weekend I'll be running all the air line.


_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 9:48 AM 11-15-2007_


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

SWEET!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
If all goes according to plan, I'll be done and the car will be laying on the ground by next weekend. I have a 4 day weekend next week (maybe 5 if my boss is feeling nice) so I'll have plenty of time to get everything done.
This weekend I'll be running all the air line.

_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 9:48 AM 11-15-2007_

I can hardly wait to se the final result.
make sure to take lots of pictures.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

you call that an update









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

what is this, the new [cc]?


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (sjberg40)*

Awesome work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll definitely keep an eye on this.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (TickTack)*

Pics Pleez... Again, I am bored at work. Hey D, you still roliing down to Tacoma this weekend?


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (K04A1)*

hey d, did you get those rollers yet?
you know the 19" teddies?


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_hey d, did you get those rollers yet?
you know the 19" teddies?

Think he's still rollin on my sweet stock 15's! Otherwise he better give them back, winter's approaching!


----------



## The Brad Inc. (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

why did I find out about this whole thing just now?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (The Brad Inc.)*

It's okay Brad, you haven't missed much.








The next week will be big though, I should be sitting on the ground by next Friday night.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

hopes and dreams


----------



## b5VduB (Oct 27, 2006)

If you dont mind me asking, how much does a bagged setup usually run?


----------



## Flipflops365 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (b5VduB)*

Is it done yet?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Flipflops365)*

man A.D.D. is strong in this thread. 

He hopes the long weekend next weekend will give him the time to finish and it "laying on its belly"







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilGreenJeTTaGiRL* »_
Think he's still rollin on my sweet stock 15's! Otherwise he better give them back, winter's approaching!

If he doesn't give your stockes back, I've got mine back up for sale if you're interested.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

I made *A LOT* of progress this weekend and I'm pretty excited about it. I'll post details tomorrow, but here's a progress pic for the time being:


----------



## The Brad Inc. (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

that looks super clean D.
but i can't figure out where that is







is that looking into your trunk from the back seat? and is there a board behind it so if you looked into the trunk the normal way you wouldn't see anything?


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (The Brad Inc.)*

Yeah, that looks like looking ionto what used to be the trunk, from the back seat with the seats folded down. Super clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (sjberg40)*

Looks great man! keep an eye out on my thread going to start mocking up the rear today or tomorrow.


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_
If he doesn't give your stockes back, I've got mine back up for sale if you're interested.









You should tell that to Darrick, not me, he's only borrowing my wheels so there is no point for me to buy more!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

Don't worry Linds, you'll get your wheels back in a couple weeks (and a new sway bar bolt sooner).








I gotta say I'm pretty excited about the tank setup, I was worried last night that I might have a small leak, but if I do it's a _really _small leak, because I filled the tank around 6pm last night for the first time and the compressor hasn't kicked on again since even though I've played with the switches a little bit.








And yes, you're looking at the setup through the folded down rear seats. When the seats are up, you can't see anything and the trunk looks pretty OEM-ish.
Oh, and for all of you who thought that my compressor would be super loud mounted where it is, you can hardly hear it.










_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 8:56 AM 11-19-2007_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

carpet doesn't match the drapes


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*









lol, derrick, your friends are worse than mine, if you don't pull this off perfectly your gonna keep hearing about it


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_lol, derrick, your friends are worse than mine 

Darrick dosnt have any friends.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Darrick dosnt have any friends.

that's kinda sad







well then the interwebbers from the pac nw are kinda ball busters


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_carpet doesn't match the drapes









Shut your face. If I wanted any lip from you, I'd unzip my pants. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
In person it's almost a perfect match. They're not exactly the same material, so it looks a lot different in photos. It'll do for now.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Looking forward to you getting done.


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Looking forward to you getting done. 

X2.. you have me inspired to bag my A3 I'm getting in January


----------



## FAIL (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_Pics Pleez... Again, I am bored at work. Hey D, you still roliing down to Tacoma this weekend? 

You're Amish?


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (18_turbooo)*

wow man is looking awesome


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

looks pretty sweet so far....getting ready to do the same to my allroad with parts from universal air suspension http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

sweet project! everything looks great so far!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

lookin really good you might actually finish yours before i finish mine


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (mk420ae)*

I hope so! The only thing I'm worried about is the rear brackets. I won't know if they work or not until I get the car torn apart.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

thast where i may get you my bags i just got to bolt in and hook up air lines and its done, you have to weld everything up dont you?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (mk420ae)*

Everything is already fabricated, welded and ready to go. However, in my quest to go low as possible I may have gone a little overkill on the rear brackets and not given myself enough clearance to clear a part of the rear control arm. We shall see...


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

this car is going to be crazyyy



_Modified by rico_arg at 12:12 AM 11-21-2007_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

Alright, here's the big update you've been waiting for: I actually made some _real_ progress this past weekend!








The first order of business Saturday morning was to drive down to Tacoma so I could use the lift at my friend's work (a body shop that specializes in Mercedes repair) so that I could run the air lines easier. We put the car up on the lift and accessed the situation:








The first thing to do once we had the car in the air was to remove the two plastic panels/skid plates that are on the bottom of the car. These are held on with a bunch of 10mm bolts and some plastic clips.
Once we had those off, I was pleasantly surprised to see that the route I needed to follow was pretty much laid out for me, complete with brackets to secure the air lines to: on the drivers side I had the brake lines and on the passenger side I had the fuel lines.
The tricky part was running the air lines from the spare tire well through the rear subframe. The most important thing to do when running your air line is to run it in a way so that it won't rub or chaffe on anything and is away from sources of heat, because the last thing you want is to rub (or melt) a hole through your airline and be left with a leaky corner, or worse, stranded with an airbag that can't fill up! Be sure to always use rubber grommets when the air line needs to pass through holes. Rubber fuel line (get it at the auto parts store, it comes in bulk by the foot) makes a great protective covering for the air line in places where you can't help but let it rub on something and to protect. It's also really cheap, so don't be afraid to use it! I used about 4 feet of it in just the rear of the car.
Here you can see how I used the extra clip on the brake line brackets to hold the air line:








Here is a view of the bottom of the car after both of the front lines were run. You can see how the lines fit in there almost like they were that way from the factory.








Here you can see where the passenger side air line runs past the fuel filter and joins up with the fuel lines. You can also see the copious use of fuel hose to protect it:








Next order of business was to run the rear lines. These went pretty quick since they're a lot shorter than the front lines, just a lot of snaking lines through tight places and trying to squeeze my hands in to secure the protective rubber hose where it was needed.
An important thing to keep in mind when you run the lines is to make sure that they are the same length from left to right on each end. For example, both of the air lines going to the front of my car are 15 feet long and both of the rear lines are 7 feet long. The reason for this is that if there is too much of a difference in length, your bags will empty and fill at different rates and you'll look lame when your car is lopsided.








Once I was done, this is what the air lines look like coming through the spare tire well:








Getting the tubing through those grommets can be a pain, I suggest spraying some window cleaner on them to lube them up so they slide through easily.
After that was done, we did a little work and carpeted the enclosure where the tank and components will be mounted.








The L-brackets are to provide strength and support the wall portion of the setup. It's not the most elegant solution, but it's strong and will be able to hold up the weight of the subwoofer enclosure that will be getting added to it at a later date.
That's it for Saturday's progress.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

wow ....nice....and some very good tips there too


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

With the air lines run and ready to go, I was ready to finish installing all the air management components. The first thing I had to do was create the wiring harness for the air management system. This got a little confusing considering that each valve has six wires going to it. Here is a shot of my living room in the middle of the day as I was laying everything out:








My roommate walked in the room and commented that if he didn't know what I was building, he would think I was assembling a bomb in the living room!








Here is a shot of the harness as I was working on finishing it up:








The gold things on top of the valves are the sending units for the gauges.
After I finished the wiring harness, I put the tank together. Depending on how you put your setup together, the parts you use for this will vary. However, *ALWAYS* use DOT approved air fittings and air line on your car! I got my fittings locally from a place called Valley Hose and Fitting in Kent.
Make sure you use Loctite 545 (the red stuff) on all the fittings to ensure an airtight seal. You don't need a lot of the stuff, just a drop on each piece is all you need. Another thing to keep in mind while tightening air fittings is that they are _really_ hard to tighthen! They're not like a regular bolt where you can easily turn them until the end. After the first couple of turns. it gets really difficult to turn these fittings. It's also normal to not be able to tighten them all the way down, so threads will still show once it's tightened.
Once everything was mounted, it was time to turn the enclosure on its side and mount the relay for the air compressor and the block that supplies power to everything that needs a connection to constant 12v power (the switchbox, wireless controller and compressor relay). You're looking at the bottom of the enclosure in this pic:








The red wires are the leads for the gauge senders, the green wires come from the pressure switch on the tank which turns the compressor on, the black wires are the ground wires for the valves and the red and black wires twisted together are the leads from the compressor.
After this, it was time to manuever the whole setup into the car. The completed enclosure isn't particularly light and it's pretty awkward to move around, so it took a little work to get it into the car, but it made it without too much of an issue.
After I got the air management into the trunk, I had to run the air lines to the valves and connect the wires to their proper mate on the wiring harness I made and installed in the car a couple weeks ago.
This is before I cleaned up the wires and finished connecting everything:








After everything was connected, I started the car and the compressor kicked on, ran for about two and half minutes and turned off at 150psi. This was Sunday evening, and now two and half days later the compressor still hasn't kicked back on, so I'm pretty happy to report that I have NO air leaks in the tank! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I still need to finish hooking up the valves leads to the control box for the switches and clean up the wires a little, but other than that, I'm pretty much done with the air management.
















The white square on the wall of the box is where the receiver for my remote control for the switches will mount. The carpet actually matches really well also, but since the OEM trunk carpet and the aftermarket stuff I have aren't exactly the same material, they reflect light differently so it doesn't look as good in pictures. In person it's a really close match though.
Next up: *installing the suspension!*
I plan on having everything installed and working by Friday evening.
























_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 9:36 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

To do list...
Get myself a ticket to Wa ...check
Shipped the car to Wa.... check
Get you to do my Air ride..... ?


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

looks good darrick!!!


----------



## Flipflops365 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

You're actually doing it! It looks amazing man, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

nice


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Looks good man! cant wait for this. glad i have been keeping tabs on this. def going to be stealing some of your ideas.


----------



## tdvw96 (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a real clean install. Not a big fan of bagged susp. but it looks like you are taking the time to do it right and make it look as clean as possible. Like the way you used the partition between the rear seats and the trunk space to hide the pump and controls. Can't wait to see the finished project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (tdvw96)*

Thanks for the comments everyone.







I'm going for an "OEM" look with this setup so I've made an effort to hide and/or integrate everything as much as possible to make it look like the car could have come with it. Except for my trunk being about 1/2 the size that it used to be, you can't even really tell I've done anything to it when you open it.
Should be interesting going through the border next time I go to Canada with the hidden compartment full of stuff that looks like a bomb...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Thanks for the comments everyone.







I'm going for an "OEM" look with this setup so I've made an effort to hide and/or integrate everything as much as possible to make it look like the car could have come with it. Except for my trunk being about 1/2 the size that it used to be, you can't even really tell I've done anything to it when you open it.
Should be interesting going through the border next time I go to Canada with the hidden compartment full of stuff that looks like a bomb...









if you do not finish this weekend I am putting a contract out on you.


----------



## Traffic Jam Zombie (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Should be interesting going through the border next time I go to Canada with the hidden compartment full of stuff that looks like a bomb...









All kidding aside, you're right....it WILL be an interesting time for you at the Canadian border.








Very impressed with how clean the installation is coming along, particularly running the lines under the car. I'm looking forward to seeing this done. Keep it up, and Happy Turkey Day


----------



## Chitownsfinest (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (Traffic Jam Zombie)*

Been a while since I stopped in here.. Looking Great D.. Miss you babay cakes.. .KISSES


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Chitownsfinest)*

D.- I won't be happy until I see the thing on new wheels and on the ground. But thanks for the new pics and update cupcake.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (K04A1)*

Maybe I should try the MRR's on the car again, they might look good this time!


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

^
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
paint the innards red to match the body










_Modified by tivs31 at 1:42 PM 11-21-2007_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (tivs31)*

do it......


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (tivs31)*

I don't think Mike would like me repainting the wheels from his A6 just to test fit them on my car...


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I don't think Mike would like me repainting the wheels from his A6 just to test fit them on my car...









Yeah, They def. wont look good in red on the A6.







when you coming down south to hang out mang?


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (K04A1)*

An uber poopy Pshop using old MS paint..







cause I am bored at work.


















_Modified by K04A1 at 12:16 PM 11-21-2007_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (K04A1)*

ohhh I think you might be able to pull those off D. bags and 20s







you would be so euro


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*








if he tubs the car and moves **** and then hacke the **** out of the front. 

20s on an a4 are dookie


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Judging as thats the only pics with those wheels on your A4. I say you should do the baller thing and source a set of the 19" real hereboni's from japan!
Because damn i love how those wheels compliment the lines of Audis.
The bags also look super nice man! What remote system did you go with?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_ohhh I think you might be able to pull those off D. bags and 20s







you would be so euro









20`s on a A4 is as far away from Euro you can get.
Love the design of the wheels though.
Cant wait to see this car finished, I`ll be doing the same to my A6 this spring.








GOOD WORK man


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_An uber poopy Pshop using old MS paint..







cause I am bored at work.









Couldn't help myself:


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (TickTack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TickTack* »_
Couldn't help myself:









sweet.... I suck at pshop... Lemme know when you wanna do an a6.


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_
sweet.... I suck at pshop... Lemme know when you wanna do an a6.
















Just link me to a pic and I'll do it right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (TickTack)*

http://smg.photobucket.com/alb...8.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg
Take your pic... Just wanna see it lower.







Thanks!!


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_http://smg.photobucket.com/alb...8.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg
Take your pic... Just wanna see it lower.







Thanks!!

I got a little carried away on the first one, haha. Oh well.
http://i243.photobucket.com/al...89854
http://i243.photobucket.com/al...89881


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (TickTack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TickTack* »_
I got a little carried away on the first one, haha. Oh well.
http://i243.photobucket.com/al...89854
http://i243.photobucket.com/al...89881 









mike just got wood


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_








mike just got wood

hahaha! But damn those chops are SEXY!!!


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_








mike just got wood

Hell yeah! Holy sweet bajesus!


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

that car is going to be awsome once its done


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

The front is DONE and works PERFECT!








Tomorrow I'll install the rears.








Happy Turkey Day everyone.







:turkey:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_The front is DONE and works PERFECT!









pics


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
pics









I'll believe it when i see it slacker


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_The front is DONE and works PERFECT!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (TickTack)*

Can`t wait to see the final result








Make sure you take lots of pics of the rear brackets and how you mount them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Sweet man cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_
I'll believe it when i see it slacker
















hahaa!! x2


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (phattydre)*

I want video proof


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

so any news? are you crushing cans with the front lip yet or what?


----------



## Chitownsfinest (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

I've seen pics it's tucking full tire on 15's.. and I am drink right now.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chitownsfinest)*

gay


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

The install went very smoothly these past two days and I couldn't be happier! The car is now laying happily on the ground.








Yesterday morning I started the day by measuring my fender height as it sat with the stock suspension on:
Front: 26.5"








Rear: 26.5"








I decided to do the front suspension first because I figured it would be a quicker job than the rear and I had family coming over for Thanksgiving so I only had a few hours to work on the car. I'll spare you the details of removing the stock suspension since I've already covered that before.
This is what the completed front suspension assembly looks like:








I decided to spend the extra money for a set of Bilstein Sports to help with ride quality and because they're shorter than the stock shocks so I can go lower. The bags are made by Universal Air Suspension and they are their AeroSport model. The silver piece on the bottom is the spring perch that came with the Bilstein's. I had it machined down so that it wouldn't be in the way of the air line fitting. Once I had done that, the brackets and the bags just slid right on and then I bolted the shock to the upper perch and it was ready to be installed.
This is what it looks like installed:








Clearance is tight, but it doesn't rub on anything and that's all that really matters.
The front suspension went in SUPER easy and works perfect without any leaks. It didn't sink at all after sitting all night at full height.








This morning I tackled the rear suspension. The front suspension was pretty easy to design since it's basically just a MacPhearson strut, which lots of cars have and there are tons of bracket kits out there for them. The rear suspension on the other hand, is a design all it's own and I had to design the bag mounts from scratch:








I ended up using a modified front bag bracket made for a Chevy S-10. The long bolt sticking out of the bottom only actually needed to be about 2 inches long, but it didn't get in the way of anything, so I just left it on (it's welded into the bracket). The white thing on the bolt is a nylon bushing that goes into the hole that normally holds the upper spring perch in. This is to center the bracket and keep it from rattling around. The bottom bracket started life as an adapter plate to mount a Firestone bag to a bracket designed for a different kind of bag. I had it drilled to work with my Slam Specialties bags, then I added a metal bushing (which you can see poking out of the top there). This bushing fits in the hole in the middle of the lower spring perch and allows the bracket to pivot a little as the suspension articulates up and down.
Once I got the stock springs out, the bag was installed like this:








(The bag has air in it in this photo to keep it secured in place until I put the car on the ground). Clearance is super tight in the rear also, but again, it's not rubbing on anything so that's good.
And that was it! It took about 4 hours this morning to install the rear suspension and a little over an hour of that was doing a little bit of last-minute fabrication.
I'm a little bit happier with the rear fender height now:


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

I'm super glad I decided to spend the money to get the Bilstein's, the car rides INCREDIBLE, better than stock in my opionion. It's a little bouncy when I drive it super low, but that's expected since when I have it all the way down it sits on the bump stops. When I first started this project, I said the car would handle just as well as a set of coilovers, and I was more or less correct in my assertion. However, going low was more important than pulling 1g on a skidpad, so I sacrificed some performance ability. Also, since the spring rate of the air bags increases as you put more air into them, and as you put more air into them they also go higher, when it's at "optimum" pressure for corning hard, the car is almost at stock ride height. There are different bags I could have gone with to get around this, but again, they wouldn't give me the (lack of) height I'm after.
The rear is exactly where I thought it would sit and I'm very happy with it's height. But the front I'm a little dissapointed in. I expected it to be about an inch and a half lower than it is, but my shocks are too long and they are bottoming out.







SOOOO, I'll be fixing that issue in the near future.
I've had one issue already that is very annoying: I developed a MAJOR leak in the passenger rear. It wasn't rubbing on anything, so I'm confident I didn't put a hole in it. I'm pretty sure I over-tightened the compression fitting on the air line going into the bag and tweaked the air line (I used push-to-connect fittings everywhere else, and now I know why...). I'm going to tear that corner apart in the morning and find out for sure what the issue is.








Oh, and I suppose you want to see some pictures, huh?
















Sorry the pics aren't that great, I'll be getting some better ones very soon, I promise.








Also, for all of those who have been asking, I will be posting a breakdown of everything I bought, where I got it, and how much it cost later this weekend.

















_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 11:00 PM 11-23-2007_


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

one suggestion, simplegreen or maybe super clean...IDK My bff jill?
seriously though, lookin good darrriiieekcckk


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: (Cru_Jones)*

Looks killer darrick. What are you thinking about the front? cutting the shaft down and re-threading it?
and how about a full height pic.










_Modified by SKIDMRK at 11:16 PM 11-23-2007_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_Looks killer darrick. What are you thinking about the front? cutting the shaft down and re-threading it?
and how about a full height pic.










That's one possibility. The other idea was to shorten the other end where the "fork" comes off to connect to the control arm (if that makes any sense







).
At full height, the car is as high as stock (maybe even a little higher in the front).


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
That's one possibility. The other idea was to shorten the other end where the "fork" comes off to connect to the control arm (if that makes any sense







).

that seems like it would be the easiest
looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you makin me want to bag the MKII
honestly though, wait till you get the wheels you wanna rock cause if **** happens(and it probably will) you dont wanna be "beyond laid out"
oh and yes the push lock parker fittings kick ass, also make line changing way easier


_Modified by Cru_Jones at 11:48 PM 11-23-2007_


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
That's one possibility. The other idea was to shorten the other end where the "fork" comes off to connect to the control arm (if that makes any sense







).


talk to tolliver about this. IIRC, he did this on one of his b5.5 wagons.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (SKIDMRK)*

Glad to see you used Universal Air Suspension Products http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...about to do this to our allroad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

looks sick darrick, great work man, now get some rimzzz on them


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
That's one possibility. The other idea was to shorten the other end where the "fork" comes off to connect to the control arm (if that makes any sense







).
At full height, the car is as high as stock (maybe even a little higher in the front).

This is what i was thinking that whould be really easy to do also! looks good man! we are finishing my brothers A3 today and tomorrow.


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_
This is what i was thinking that whould be really easy to do also! looks good man! we are finishing my brothers A3 today and tomorrow. 

Oooooh.. your doing an A3? We need to start an Air Ride forum on fourtitude/vortex!!!


----------



## Tone-Dogg (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

Darrick, Congrats on the finish, car looks as I expected, I'm very happy for you. I'm sorry to hear about the leak, but these things happen. Enjoy your car man. Looking forward to seeing with the other wheels.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

looks awesome man! nice job!


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Props on a clean ass job, and props on a really clean, informative thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

wow the thing look ssick!


----------



## sambrody44 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now you just need to throw some nice wheels on that thing


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (sambrody44)*

Don't worry everyone, wheels are on the way very soon.
And then next up: maintenence. I need a timing belt, tranny fluid flush, and new (bigger?







) brakes.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Looks amazing Darrick!!!
What wheels are you going with?


----------



## bLeW-DuB (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (bLeW-DuB)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

shorten the forks. if you can do it without ruining the shocks








I have 3-4 inches I can sut off of mine. If I ever grow a big enough set of balls. 

also the front is exactly where i knew it would be.







I think I mentioned that to you way back







The back looks lower than I thought though









congrats dude. Hard work paid of. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_shorten the forks. if you can do it without ruining the shocks








I have 3-4 inches I can sut off of mine. If I ever grow a big enough set of balls. 

That's exactly what I plan to do. I've got about 2 1/2 inches or so that I can cut off.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
maybe now you can come down and get drunk in p town.


----------



## Flipflops365 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Looks awesome man! Congrats on getting it done!


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
maybe now you can come down and get drunk in p town. 



dec 8 FTW


----------



## sambrody44 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
That's exactly what I plan to do. I've got about 2 1/2 inches or so that I can cut off.

your not worried about not being able to raise it after you cut?
and what kind of wheels are you gonna put on it?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Cru_Jones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cru_Jones* »_
dec 8 FTW

except I will not be here. 

Brett will I am sure he will let some people crash here


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Cru_Jones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cru_Jones* »_dec 8 FTW

werd you goin too, nice


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (Travy)*

my birthday is the 2nd, so why not celebrate a dual bday with austin
but Back on Topic, when do you get new rollers????


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (OLD-GTI)*

More pics?


----------



## beyondkustom (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (910_Industries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *910_Industries* »_
We need to start an Air Ride forum on fourtitude/vortex!!!









if there is one, i'll be there in a second http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i had universal air bags on my passat, & i didn't like them. they only have about 4" of travel. the airstruts i had on my...well, on another 'bagged car i owned...had closer to 8" of travel. good call on using the bilstein struts, though. i would just shorten the bottom strut mount, that should work perfect, just don't get the strut too hot while welding, or you'll blow it out/up (yes, i know







) there's probably some more drop to be achieved by modifying the upper strut bearings, too. the back setup looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i would recommend using push-to-connects on the rear too, compressions are a b*tch to fix if you don't get 'em perfect the first time... i would also suggest getting crimped hydraulic-type hoses with swivel fittings for the front, i've had problems with the push-to-connects leaking over time from all the movement. 
BTW, i've had a 'bagged passat for a daily driver, my current daily is a 'bagged accord, & i own a shop, 'bagging cars & mini-trucks for a living, just in case anyone doubts my knowledge








big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the car!!


_Modified by beyondkustom at 7:54 PM 11-25-2007_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (beyondkustom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beyondkustom* »_ 
BTW, i've had a 'bagged passat for a daily driver, my current daily is a 'bagged accord, & i own a shop, 'bagging cars & mini-trucks for a living, just in case anyone doubts my knowledge








big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the car!!

nice work on your site man!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Alright, I took some more pics today. Sorry, I don't have a DSLR and I don't really have a particularly good eye for photography, but you'll live. Besides, I don't even have decent wheels on it yet anyway! Oh, and they wheels are a secret until I actually get them because I'm prone to having "OOOH, shiny!" moments and changing my mind.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

looks man! cant wait to see it with wheels and the front lower! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Man I love bags.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (dmoney)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

18s or 19s?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

looks awesome...what do you keep it at for normal everyday driving?....what does it look like all the way up?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Also, for all of those who have been asking, I will be posting a breakdown of everything I bought, where I got it, and how much it cost later this weekend.
















_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 11:00 PM 11-23-2007_

Looks awesome








`looking forward to the writeup on your system.
Hope you`ll get the front to sit as low as the rear with the shock mod.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

nice!


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

I'm getting way too many ideas for my wagon....I would love to do this.
It looks so hott. Can't wait to see what wheels you go with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_looks awesome...what do you keep it at for normal everyday driving?....what does it look like all the way up?

For normal driving I have it about where I had it when I had the coilovers on (About 75-80psi all around). I can go as high as stock height if I want though (105-ish psi all around).


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Very nice! Subscribed.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

D. Check IM







DO IT


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Should be interesting going through the border next time I go to Canada with the hidden compartment full of stuff that looks like a bomb...









This will not be a fun experience, and you better be able to access it easily and be able to 'open it up' to show whats behind in the hidden compartment. I had a speaker box in my jetta and had had it taken out 4 times, and three of the four times they unscrewed the subs and took them completely out to make sure i wasnt hiding anything inside the box. They do not help you put anything back either, they just leave it on the ground in the parking spot next to your car.
But on a side note, your car looks great Darrick, now hurry up and find some wheels.
And call me, we need to meet up soon.. today or tomorrow


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I'm prone to having "OOOH, shiny!" moments and changing my mind.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (phattydre)*

Okay... I am officially happy now D.







Looks great mang. Now let's do the a6


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_Okay... I am officially happy now D.







Looks great mang. Now let's do the a6










u won't


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_Okay... I am officially happy now D.







Looks great mang. Now let's do the a6









You buy the parts, I'll install it in exchange for your wheels.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

u won't

haha... Prob. not as I've been advised to only play with the rado for now.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
You buy the parts, I'll install it in exchange for your wheels.


----------



## svander (Oct 31, 2003)

Looks amazing Darrick - Awesome job!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (svander)*

Everyone vote to get an airride forum!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3561346


_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 2:03 PM 11-26-2007_


----------



## FAIL (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

So any updates on the fronts yet? Are you going to be shortening the forks or not? My bad if you said it already and I missed it. The rear stance however makes me do this,







. (and yes while wearing a santa hat)


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (FAIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FAIL* »_So any updates on the fronts yet? Are you going to be shortening the forks or not? My bad if you said it already and I missed it. The rear stance however makes me do this,







. (and yes while wearing a santa hat)









Yes, I'm going to shorten the forks on the front suspension. It'll probably be a couple weeks, but I will do it fairly soon.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

what kinda offset are you plannin on runnin throughout?
flush poke tuck?

in which case it might not even matter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (tivs31)*

I'm going to get the wheels as far out as possible while still being able to tuck.
19x8.5 front with et35 and 19x9.5 rear with et38 is the plan.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

you mean 18x9 18x10 et 44 all around


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

well then cut those damn forks








can't wait to see it done man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Damn dude.. very very nice... i like it.. is there a possibility of modifying the top strut bushing? or anything to ge the frotn a little lower? besides that it looks sick.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_well then cut those damn forks








can't wait to see it done man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Ditto, those forks gotta get trimmed for sure! Looks great thou, wheels are going to make a big difference.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

looks good man.
i also want to see if you can get the front lower.
thats what kinda bothers me about air suspension.
ive never really seen some good rake on it.
but it looks like your having fun with it already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I'm prone to having "OOOH, shiny!" moments and changing my mind.

I think they call that attention deficit disorder.
Car looks great, nicely done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

Damn, looks good even with the stock wheels.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_ 


















































JUST WOW D..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b5VduB (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

how much is the project costing you so far?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (b5VduB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5VduB* »_how much is the project costing you so far?

Funny you should ask:
Sorry this is kinda hard to read, I can't embed spreadsheets or anything:
Qty	Item Cost
2	Aero Sport front bags and brackets	$190 (Usually 180 each, found a slightly used set for sale on the cheap)
https://www.universalairsuspen...8a06f
2	Strut bag mounting brackets $0 (should have been around $45, but came with the front bags)
https://www.universalairsuspen...b10f0
2	Slam Specialties 5" rear bags $150
http://www.suicidedoors.com/Sl...t.php
1	Rear brackets $20 (had custom drilled to work with the Slam Specialties bags)
http://www.suicidedoors.com/BagAdapterPlates.php#
1	S10 upper cups $45 (modified to be only one inch tall and the bolt location was moved)
http://suicidedoors.com/S10Sin...s.php#
1	Bilstein Sport shocks $325 (usually around $500 a set)
Bought used in the classifieds
1	5 gallon air tank $55
http://www.suicidedoors.com/Black5Gallon8Port.php
1	Viair 480c Compressor $220
ebay
1	110/150psi Pressure Switch Came with compressor
1	AFC valve block set $175
http://airbagit.com/product_in...=1672
1	50ft. Red 3/8" DOT airline $20
http://www.suicidedoors.com/50...e.php
1	Misc air line fittings $86
Sourced locally
3	LocTite 545 (red) (or liquid teflon)	$6
http://suicidedoors.com/Loctit...t.php
1	7 switch box $50
Excentrix Automotive Innovations (on ebay)
1	Digital 5 sender pressure gauge $127
ebay (or http://www.fbirides.com)
1	SMC Water separator $30
http://www.suicidedoors.com/SMCWaterTrap38.php
2	30 amp inline fuse $0
Aleady had
1	30/40 amp relay $7
http://www.suicidedoors.com/30...t.php
1	Shipping/misc $150	

*TOTAL $1656*
The "misc" stuff on the last line includes things like MDF to make the trunk setup with, carpet for it, random nuts and bolts needed to mount things, several spools of wire and connectors, and other things of that nature. Since I got the front bags and shocks used, I saved about $450, so if you were to buy all-new components, expect to plunk down about two grand.
I also actually purchased my valves from a company called JP Kustoms (www.jpkustoms.com). However, they ripped me off by charging me $370 and then sending me the AFC valves (which wasn't even what I ordered!) that are actually only $175 from ChassisTech and then refused to refund my money. They are a joke and I highly recommend that you never do any business with them. I wouldn't even mention their name or website in this post, but I want this thread to come up in Google searches so potential customers can know how much they suck. They were so unhelpful that I finally had to report the purchase to Mastercard and now they're taking care of it for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
_However_, the actual valves are GREAT, I really like them. They're super fast and work perfect.
If you're looking for other valve options, here are a few other good deals I found:
ASCO FBSS manifold http://www.streetbeatcustoms.com/3diacvamapob.html
FBI Blitzluft 1/2" valves	http://www.fbirides.com/product.asp?idno=8289
SMC 3/8" valve 8-pack http://www.suicidedoors.com/38...).php
I still have one more thing to buy and that is the Fab-Lab Ride height controller (www.fab-labcustoms.com/info.htm). This will make it easy to set (and maintain) my ride height without having to fine-tune it by messing with my switches everytime I get in the car. I have a couple friends with bagged cars that have this and they highly recommend it. It was designed by a local guy who is an airride guru, so I trust this product.

_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 10:00 PM 11-27-2007_


_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 8:47 AM 11-30-2007_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Not bad at all...you got some serious bargins there


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

I wanna get the auto-ride-height system from Jay too... I jsut dont got the cash monies... 
you got some quality stuff there... If people know what they are doing instead of buying a whole kit its easy to save money... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So did you test fit the other wheels yet?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Is this a Universal Air Bag? Aeroports don't have the double bellow do they?


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

that's the older style, the newer ones are single bellow. exact same thing just double instead of single bellow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Aah ok, thought maybe it had more lift! I was about to get on the phone and find some. HA!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Aah ok, thought maybe it had more lift! I was about to get on the phone and find some. HA!

Talk to diive4sho (a couple posts up). He can get the high-lift Aerosports. I don't think there is enough room in our front suspensions to use them though.


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

according to the Zack (i think) at universal air they are the exact same thing, compress to the same height and expand to the same height.


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Thanks for stopping by and showing this off yesterday. Just makes me want bags even more.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (phattydre)*

Well, as I have said before, I have a definite tendency to have "OOH, shiny!" moments and buy things on a whim. It happened yesterday afternoon when I stumbled upon a killer deal on a set of 19" Lorinser RSK-2's.
They aren't what I was planning on getting, but I couldn't pass up the price so I'm gonna rock these for a few months and then maybe pick up the wheels I really want in the spring.
Since I hate "teasers", here's the new wheels:








They're 19x9 all around. They need a little bit of TLC, but I'll make them look good.








And these are the wheels I still plan on getting at some point:


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*









I'm diggin' em!!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Well, as I have said before, I have a definite tendency to have "OOH, shiny!" moments and buy things on a whim. It happened yesterday afternoon when I stumbled upon a killer deal on a set of 19" Lorinser RSK-2's.
They aren't what I was planning on getting, but I couldn't pass up the price so I'm gonna rock these for a few months and then maybe pick up the wheels I really want in the spring.
Since I hate "teasers", here's the new wheels:








They're 19x9 all around. They need a little bit of TLC, but I'll make them look good.








And these are the wheels I still plan on getting at some point:










DAMN those lorinser wheels are SICK. Sell them to me when you get tired of them.








They would look just right on my A6 Avant.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah UAS only makes one type of aeroport. By the way those wheels are going to look great and so are the billets. Minitruck style, ponder billets myself when I was first deciding on wheels, I have to drive my car daily and couldn't imagine putting wheels like that on my car considering the path I have to take to work everday.
Can't wait to see the finished product.


_Modified by Plain at 3:41 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*

dude hte new wheels are sick.. i like them.. and the "dream wheels" are ncie too... 
i want new wheels


----------



## b5VduB (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Darrick, **** looks fkng GREAT!!!!


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (b5VduB)*

wow


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

The new wheels are "travy approved"














that was hella funny yesterday


----------



## Chitownsfinest (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

Center caps D???


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Chitownsfinest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chitownsfinest* »_Center caps D???

none


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Chitownsfinest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chitownsfinest* »_Center caps D???

They're missing. And SUPER expensive to replace.








But I have an idea though.


----------



## dhammer (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

if those wheels happen to go missing at some point, and the other VAG product in our driveway suddenly gets a new pair of shoes, it's just a coincidence.


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
They're missing. And SUPER expensive to replace.








*But I have an idea though*.









Burberry?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_The new wheels are "travy approved"














that was hella funny yesterday

Oh does evrything on the west coast need to be "TRAVY" approved. i didnt know that.. interesting...


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

That is funny, i was going to IM you a link to those wheels a few days ago


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Oh does evrything on the west coast need to be "TRAVY" approved. i didnt know that.. interesting...

















no one really cares if Travy approves, but you have to keep him happy


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
And these are the wheels I still plan on getting at some point:










looks awesome - those wheels remind me of one of my fav a4 avants


----------



## The Brad Inc. (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
no one really cares if Travy approves, but you have to keep him happy










werd. otherwise he wont put out...


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (The Brad Inc.)*

yo d gimme a call tomorrow when your on your way over. i like to press buttons son.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i cant wait for mounted shots


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Yeah UAS only makes one type of aeroport. 
_Modified by Plain at 3:41 PM 11-28-2007_

actually in the dealer list they have 3 listed. 
4"-9.25"
4"-9.5" and
5"-10.5"
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

This is a great post. Thanks for all of the detail describing your setup.


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_This is a great post. Thanks for all of the detail describing your setup.









You won't do it.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

thats not very nice


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (The Brad Inc.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Oh does evrything on the west coast need to be "TRAVY" approved. i didnt know that.. interesting...
























no but D was too impationant to get my opinion on the wheels, since the website was blocked at my work. So he uploaded it to his own photobucket









_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_no one really cares if Travy approves, but you have to keep him happy









You guys dont even wanna know what it looks like to see me not happy
















_Quote, originally posted by *The Brad Inc.* »_werd. otherwise he wont put out...


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (OLD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD-GTI* »_
You won't do it.

Sold my spare 1.8T motor so I'd have cash for the caddy... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_







no but D was too impationant to get my opinion on the wheels, since the website was blocked at my work. So he uploaded it to his own photobucket









Truth. I didn't know what to think about them and you and I have such similar taste in wheels I needed your thoughts.







And I'm hella impatient!


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (tivs31)*

i like my pchop better..


----------



## sambrody44 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

when do the new wheels go on?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (sambrody44)*

"WIC approved foods" on those grocery bags


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (psi glx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psi glx* »_
looks awesome - those wheels remind me of one of my fav a4 avants









Wow.. is that an S4 or A4 avant? The arches look slightly pulled.. and of course.. it's a SEXY AVANT!!!!


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

I believe it is just a A4 Avant with Custom arches!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (mk2driver)*

Well, I discovered a new use for the air bags this morning while driving to work in the ridiculous rain we're having right now: fording rivers. 
Put it up to Allroad height, and then go right through the puddles. Not a single ox drowned!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Well, I discovered a new use for the air bags this morning while driving to work in the ridiculous rain we're having right now: fording rivers. 
Put it up to Allroad height, and then go right through the puddles. Not a single ox drowned!
















oregon trail style ?


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Gulp


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (TickTack)*

darrick, you get some tirereressses yet?
give the girl back her wheels


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (tivs31)*

The new wheels arrived Saturday. I gotta get the tires on though.


----------



## sambrody44 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

when are the new wheels going on?????
nice job btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

looks sick!!


----------



## pjp13 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*

well done, cant wait to see the pics of the new wheels & once the front shocks are worked out...


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_
give the girl back her wheels


















Not sure i want them back now after hearing how (not) well they handle in the snow...








ANd you need to post a video D... The pictures dont do a whole lot, its much more fun to watch in person! Up and down and up and down.




_Modified by LilGreenJeTTaGiRL at 11:27 AM 12-4-2007_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilGreenJeTTaGiRL* »_Not sure i want them back now after hearing how (not) well they handle in the snow...








ANd you need to post a video D... The pictures dont do a whole lot, its much more fun to watch in person! Up and down and up and down.


Yeah, those tires were HORRENDOUS in the snow. 90% of that is because the front ones are almost bald from the bad alignment your car had.
And I'll post a video soon. The weather has been so bad I don't wanna go outside to take a vid!


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Yeah, those tires were HORRENDOUS in the snow. 90% of that is because the front ones are almost bald from the bad alignment your car had.
And I'll post a video soon. The weather has been so bad I don't wanna go outside to take a vid!









Seriously, I don't even like looking outside.


_Modified by dmoney at 2:38 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## KCharged (Nov 27, 2006)

God damn darrick your car is so sick.


_Modified by KCharged at 12:54 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (KCharged)*

Come on man, post up a video, I wanna see you hit them switches


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

I'll try to get one up this weekend. It's always dark by the time I get home this time of year!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

so whats the update on the wheels?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

They're sitting in my garage waiting for tires. One of them also needs a few bolts replaced and to be resealed. Hopefully soon. I've just been really busy.


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

this is the first time i have been excited for a car that isn't in florida or california. i cant wait for your wheels to get on nigski's.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (FRO!)*

ughh new wheels are so0oo0o sick! 
def sauce approved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sambrody44 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

you cut the front forks yet?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_










For safety sake you should put a braided leader hose (1-2') between the bag and your airline. Basically you shouldn't have a plastic line exposed in the wheel well. There is alot of debris that gets kicked around in the wheel well and can puncture your line. Plus it will give you a solid connection at the bag. When the bag moves up and down, the airline shifts back and forth in the push fitting that is screwed into the bag. Since its plastic it can stretch a bit and can potentially cause leaks or it could pull out. Not saying it will happen but it would be pretty crappy to loose a line and a corner dump when you least expect it.
I secured the inlet side of the leader to the underside of the car with a beefy hose clip/loop and put a "push-to-connect" on the end of the leader hose, and the other side of the leader gets screwed into the bag, just make sure you have enough slack for the bag to collapse with out putting tension on the leader.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (sambrody44)*

ok, so i finally took the time to read through from page one.......very sick. This only makes the waiting for funding for my air harder!! I cant wait to see it with the wheels on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_For safety sake you should put a braided leader hose (1-2') between the bag and your airline.

That's actually in the works for the near future. I was having issues finding a place that could make me custom braided lines, so I just went with it the way it is now so I could get everything installed and working. It's working fine so far, but I do have a _very_ slow leak in the front bags, I'm 99% sure it's because of that connection. It's super slow (I'll lose 5-8psi overnight if I park it with the suspension up), so I'm not too worried about it for the moment.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

I would try WOLFSCO (williams oil filter service) down here in T-Town... They can make all kinds of custom braided lines... BTW D- IM me your Phone #... I can only read IM's not reply from work... P.S. The 20's are off and I have lots of bads news.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_P.S. The 20's are off and I have lots of bads news.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

need updates on the front!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Wheels are the priority at the moment. I've got hubcentric rings, valve stems and the lug bushings that were missing from one of the wheels (Thanks Achtuning! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif). Now I just need to reseal one of the wheels and we're good to go. If the tires get here by Friday, the wheels will be on this weekend. 
_THEN_ I'll get the front suspension down further.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

sweet man doing work!


----------



## sambrody44 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

promise to have pictures posted asap if you get it done this weekend?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (sambrody44)*

Haha, yes. I promise.
I just tracked the tires on UPS.com and now it says they're not gonna be here until MONDAY.





























*Crossing my fingers they get here Friday*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Darrick I just found this on one of the euro forums, and thought you should have skidmark make you up this same sticker


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_Darrick I just found this on one of the euro forums, and thought you should have skidmark make you up this same sticker

























ha ha I am going to find him a sticker


----------



## Verse (Dec 10, 2007)

Yo D!
Stuntin!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Man this A4 is going to be perfect when its done!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*

x2
You made me want to get airride for my A6 avant.
I`ll be ordering a full kit with digital controller in february















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Look into Dakota Digital, they have been making digital displays for a long time. Good stuff!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Look into Dakota Digital, they have been making digital displays for a long time. Good stuff!

That`s what I`m getting, I`m buying a complete setup from UAS.
Now where is that vid of you hitting them switches capt. obvoius?


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

gotta give respect to the Captain and how your changing it up state side.
i feel that everybody is doin' it all the same nowadays but you sir are mixin' it up and you don't give a damn who knows it.
to you sir...


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*

Okay, that's it... I want titanium drag blocks!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCAQxu3ZU_A
LOL


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

55 dollars on ebay just orderd a set yesterday!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

That's my boy! Do work!
Where are you gonna mount them? I'm still trying to figure out where to put mine.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

i have know idea.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Hah, this is the problem I was running into. Its not like a truck where you can just bolt it onto the frame. Imagine bolting some drag blocks on to the subframe and hitting something in the road, like a crack, something enough to catch said block. 
















































































































































_Modified by Plain at 1:17 AM 12-15-2007_


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (Plain)*

just mount a piece that trails off if ya know what i mean, so that if it hit bad it would be able to flex out of the way....or just beat the **** out of a fine piece of german auto....


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (dmoney)*


----------



## Verse (Dec 10, 2007)

Durrrrtay. 
D, can't wait to see the wheels up on yo' ride man.


----------



## sambrody44 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (Verse)*

he said it might be done this weekend


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (sambrody44)*

New shoes are on:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3592945


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

all you gotta do is post them in here


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Picky picky...


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

omfhotness!!


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (phattydre)*


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

Its sick dude, but those aren't the PERFECT set of wheels, IMO. There are wheels that would look better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
P.S. I konw you said that these are only temporary wheels.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

might be wrong, but there is something missing up in the front area.
like under the plate


----------



## Verse (Dec 10, 2007)

**** is stuntin' fool, but get a new front bumper!


----------



## akademiks120 (Mar 28, 2007)

Capt. , its lookin really good! glad to see somebody going out of the box and completing the true euro look. 
The Lorinser's are lookin great, but what were your first choice wheels?? Also, I recommend shaving the door strips and possibly sportec skirts to finish the look. Its looking great though!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (akademiks120)*

HOLY CRAP!!!! It looks sick, Like I said earlier, let me know when you are going to sell those wheels, I WANT THEM









BTW, what it the ET on those wheels?


_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 6:11 AM 12-17-2007_


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

that loooks soo soooo sooooooo sooooooo fresh! 
I love it bro, you did it right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

Thanks for the kind words guys, I'm loving it too. Everytime I look at my car now I just giggle because I'm so happy with it right now.








Oh, and for those wondering, the wheels are 19x9 et37 Lorinser RSK-2's with 225/35 Falken 452's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

the rear camber is sickening. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Meh, I'm bored. Here's a few more.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

dude....seriously.....this thing is so legit.....i love it.....im pretty sure you are on my "favorite audi's stateside" list.....and im pretty sure you are way up at the top somwhere. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
go get bored some more...


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

Is the car dumped all the way in those pictures?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Yes, it's all the way down in these pics. I'm content with where the rear is, but the front needs to come down at least another inch, which I will be attending to in the near future. The front shocks are bottoming out and preventing the suspension from going all the way down. I can get it a little lower in the back as well, but I want to get the front as far down as possible first so I don't end up with reverse rake.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

reverse rake > you


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_reverse rake > you

Driving down the freeway and letting all the air out of your bags > you







http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## Verse (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*

Anchors > bags.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Verse)*









ms paint > all


_Modified by tivs31 at 3:47 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## Verse (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_








ms paint > all

_Modified by tivs31 at 3:47 PM 12-18-2007_

We rule.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Verse)*

looking real good man!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_








ms paint > all


W?
T?
F?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

Love it http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

E


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (phattydre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_omfhotness!!









X2 billion


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Capt. Obvious)*

Upgrade your photoaccount for eff sake.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Plain)*

Yeah, I just noticed that. I might do it later today. Either that, or I'll just wait until Saturday and save myself the $25.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Capt. Obvious)*

Pics are back up.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Capt. Obvious)*

D ...got the ride last night ...let the fun begin


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (EvoVEnto)*

^ now what?!?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (phattydre)*

Let's just say he's watching this thread for a reason...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Capt. Obvious)*

Im guessing its an 02 a4 quattro that he has listed in his sig


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

can we get a pic of the 03 Malibu on switches and gold 100-spokes, Jesus mural on the hood.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (mystthebird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystthebird* »_can we get a pic of the 03 Malibu on switches and gold 100-spokes, Jesus mural on the hood.

I think he sold that to fund the audi


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*

No he still has it in storage....I heard he is changin up the mural to a unicorn slaying a dragon.....just a rumor at this point though.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

No, the Jesus mural on the hood stays. I am going to be adding a mural of Xena the Warrior Princess or maybe Cher to the trunk lid this spring however.
Oh, and for those wondering why I can't get as low as I would like in the front, this is what you have to do, and I'm sure you can understand why I'm not willing to do that:


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Aww come on man you know you want to! haha


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

OMFG no way I would ever do that


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

I think i would do it and just make a peice that would tie it togeather.


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

why cant you do it?


----------



## butler68 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Capt. Obvious)*

Very Nice Pics


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (butler68)*

Darrick, i know you will read this. I sent you a text message. Now, if you could kindly reply, that would be great. Kthnxbye.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

I got your text Linds, you naughty girl you!







I'm not sure if my girlfriend is into that kind of stuff, but I'd be happy to ask.


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I got your text Linds, you naughty girl you!







I'm not sure if my girlfriend is into that kind of stuff, but I'd be happy to ask.























You werent supposed to tell everyone, that was for your eyes only! Now im embarrassed!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

















Linds is my perfect angel







Stop messing it up D.


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
Linds is my perfect angel







Stop messing it up D.









Just ignore him Shawn, i _AM_ a perfect angel! Now where is my halo...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Shawn W.)*

I want in!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Florida Flow)*

Yeehaw, I finally have some freetime and the front end is coming apart this weekend so I can hack the front shocks and get the front end lower. Once I have the front as low as possible, I'll play with the rear a little more.
I also need to install my new Fab-Lab Pressuryte ride height control.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Capt. Obvious)*

Hell ya man good to hear cant wait to see this!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Capt. Obvious)*

Any Specific reason for going with the Fab-Lab controller instead of f.ex dakota digital controller?


----------



## The Brad Inc. (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Mr Schmidt)*

you're a pee'in?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (The Brad Inc.)*

is ti the weekend yet..


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_is ti the weekend yet..









Not yet. Sunday.
Patience young Grasshoppa.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Capt. Obvious)*

cant wait man!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_No, the Jesus mural on the hood stays. I am going to be adding a mural of Xena the Warrior Princess or maybe Cher to the trunk lid this spring however.
Oh, and for those wondering why I can't get as low as I would like in the front, this is what you have to do, and I'm sure you can understand why I'm not willing to do that:










you = *****









you might want to check your lower mounts, if theyre hitting the lower a-arm or axle. i'm lower than you up front and i'm sitting on axle and the upper control arms have scraped the undercoating off the wheelwell.

i'm frame notching and tower cutting this summer. and buying a different car to daily drive


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you might want to check your lower mounts, if theyre hitting the lower a-arm or axle. i'm lower than you up front and i'm sitting on axle and the upper control arms have scraped the undercoating off the wheelwell.

B5 Passat's and B6 Audi's have shockingly different suspensions actually (I've had both). My issue is my shocks are bottoming out. I've got nothing but clearance for my axles and control arms. I'll be shortening the fork on the end of the shock by about 2 inches this weekend, so that should get me down to the point that I want the car at. We'll see though.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Not yet. Sunday.
Patience young Grasshoppa.

ok its Sunday, is it done yet?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Santi)*









Leaving to go to Meister's to tear everything apart and start hacking. My goal for today is to get my subframe to touch the ground.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Capt. Obvious)*

Very Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see this


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (moacur)*

DO work Son! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Florida Flow)*

do job son


----------



## Here's Johnny (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Finally read through all 14 pages and damn







your car looks the tits http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sambrody44 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Capt. Obvious)*

done yet?
the suspense is killing me.















post pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

It was a long day and I did all I could, but unfortunately the car is as low as it is mechanically able to go as it sits. My control arms are resting on the top of the (all metal, structural, part of the firewall) fenderwells.
I'm just gonna have to get sideskirts and a different front bumper to look any lower.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

you go shooting with dion? I wanna see some new pics. and you needed a new front bumper anyways, the stock ish wasnt cutting it. skidmarks bumper looks so good.


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*

i'll still be your friend darrick


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_you go shooting with dion? 

Yeah. It was Dion, Jaime, Mark, Drew and me. Jaime got some _awesome_ shots today.
As soon as she gets them to me I'll be sure to post them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Thanks for the call dick







I have a bagged mk4 sitting in my garage right now that I could have brought out


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

I know how lazy you are, like you would actually drive all the way to Seattle...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

I would have considered it. I didnt have anything to do today, didnt care if the giants won anymore since the seahawks lost yesterday. Plus I havnt seen your car with the new wheels and I havnt seen marks car at all


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_







My control arms are resting on the top of the (all metal, structural, part of the firewall) fenderwells. 

well you tried. i guess next step is to cut the top of the frame or w/e like that Avant







It looks sick anyways http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_ Jaime got some _awesome_ shots today.


I cannot wait to see them! And goddamn your car looks soooo baller Darrick!


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_I would have considered it. I didnt have anything to do today, didnt care if the giants won anymore since the seahawks lost yesterday. Plus I havnt seen your car with the new wheels and I havnt seen marks car at all









We were talking about it would have been rad to have winslows car there. We need to collect everyone with a bagged car in the area and go do a huge shoot.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_well you tried. i guess next step is to cut the top of the frame or w/e like that Avant







It looks sick anyways http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We'll see. That pic I posted on the last page of that black Avant is roughly what I would have to do, but not quite. That Avant is a B5 and the place I would have to cut the fenderwell open would be a total biznatch to get too.
I have a couple ideas, but I need to do some research first before I attempt anything.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Research > Cutting isht...


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

It's Jam*ie* btw.








We'll get at least a couple of shots up by tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (phattydre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_It's Jam*ie* btw.









Oops, my bad!







I have a couple friends who spell it "Jaime", so I just assumed...


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
...I just assumed...

Making an ass out of u and me...








Couldnt help it...
Cant wait to see picsas.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

Srsly. This is unacceptable. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
We'll see. That pic I posted on the last page of that black Avant is roughly what I would have to do, but not quite. That Avant is a B5 and the place I would have to cut the fenderwell open would be a total biznatch to get too.
I have a couple ideas, but I need to do some research first before I attempt anything.

oh alright good stuff. you could try to find a local mini truck shop to help you with that stuff, fabing up some custom pieces and what not. idk enough of the suspension of ur car, but i know it's possible, needs work, but possible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

YOu know you could do like you posted and then weld support braces and weld all that **** up.








there are things that can be done







Its just major metal work







I would talk to Jay again if I were you.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_there are things that can be done







Its just major metal work







I would talk to Jay again if I were you.









The first body-dropped unibody?








I know it can be done. It's just a matter of how much irreversable stuff I want to do to my car!
I need to do a bunch of maintenance before I spend any more money on stuff like that though. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

some dude uni-bodydropped a civic
did a full tubular frame from the firewall back.
**** was real wacky looking. tucked 20s almost to the lugs


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Cant wait to see picsas.

Here's one to peep...










_Modified by phattydre at 12:23 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (phattydre)*

again


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*

game over.


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*

Get some more pics up.. that one was such a tease


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

**** i love this car.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (FRO!)*

ball-er


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

the rear is so lowwww... jesus!


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*









Gettin' some coffee brewed - will have a few more up in just a minute.










_Modified by phattydre at 12:24 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (phattydre)*



















































_Modified by phattydre at 12:24 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (phattydre)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

oh what, you want more?


































_Modified by phattydre at 12:25 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (phattydre)*

Damn Darrick, I never thought your car could look as good in pics as it does in person, but Jamie nailed it with those!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (phattydre)*









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
nice work!


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Looks sick man! what did you use for the center caps?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

I picked up a set of Lorinser centercaps off ebay for cheap. They aren't the correct ones, but they'll do for now. The big ones that cover the lugs are frickin' $500 a set!








I'm gonna do my brakes and timing belt before I worry about getting new centercaps.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*









this one is sick. 
i lvoe the stance thoguh, nice pics jme. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I picked up a set of Lorinser centercaps off ebay for cheap. They aren't the correct ones, but they'll do for now. The big ones that cover the lugs are frickin' $500 a set!








I'm gonna do my brakes and timing belt before I worry about getting new centercaps.

I think i like them better that way. do you have chrome bolts? if not you could get the caps that cover the bolts.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_I think i like them better that way. do you have chrome bolts? if not you could get the caps that cover the bolts.

Have 'em, just haven't put them on yet.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Damn Darrick!








Are you missing a front lip or am I


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (dmoney)*

WHERES THOSE NEW WHEELS!!!!!!
god im so anxious to see those on the car.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (gotdubd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_Damn Darrick!








Are you missing a front lip or am I









nope no missing lip, he molded the stock one to the bumper. 

_Quote, originally posted by *gotdubd* »_WHERES THOSE NEW WHEELS!!!!!!
god im so anxious to see those on the car.

WHAT THE **** ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?








did you not see the pics on the last page?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*

different ones.
darrick sent me a snky snky pic on AZ a little while back
these being "for the mean time" wheels.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (gotdubd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gotdubd* »_WHERES THOSE NEW WHEELS!!!!!!
god im so anxious to see those on the car.

You mean the Intros I was talking about? Don't think I'm gonna get them now. 
I bought the Lorinser's as "temporary" wheels, but now that I have them on the car I'm in love with them and I don't think they're gonna go anywhere for awhile. They just pulled the car together in so many ways I can't imagine getting rid of them for at least six months to a year.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

oh dude **** the intros. too many truck these lorinsors own these. I totally forgot about the intros, it wasnt really a sneek peak when he posted them everywhere else anyways


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*

i guess since im a not so secret mini truck guy.
im drop dead in love with intros.
the lorinsers are fresh, i just really wanted to see those.


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*

new page = new pics


















_Modified by phattydre at 12:21 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (phattydre)*

Damn Dion, hope you have an upgraded Photobucket account, because your monthly bandwidth isn't gonna last much longer with all these pics you're posting!


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*











_Modified by phattydre at 12:21 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Have 'em, just haven't put them on yet.









NICE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sexy ass shots darrick!!!
the car looks amazing from the rear, the camber is sick


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_ the camber is sick









Camber?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

diggin everything but the fogs


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

F'n sick Capt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_F'n sick Capt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yessiirrr!


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (phattydre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_Shows I'm only using 1%.

















love the car, looks great.
I am too lazy to read the 10 pages. Where do you suggest I get a kit for my wagon? What did your setup run? Any issues currently? What would you do different?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (dreadirie)*

read... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_read... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

huh


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (dreadirie)*















amazing shots. The OEM grille looks much better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (dreadirie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadirie* »_
love the car, looks great.
I am too lazy to read the 10 pages. Where do you suggest I get a kit for my wagon? What did your setup run? Any issues currently? What would you do different?
Thanks for the help.

Thanks for the compliments, but I didn't make a 16 page thread detailing every last step to just answer your question because you're too lazy to read it...















No kits exist for Audi's in the US. You have to one-off it.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Man I just LOVE your car, look awesome. I can`t wait for my UAS kit to arrive so I can SLAM my avant.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Car looks awesome man...


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Thanks for the compliments, but I didn't make a 16 page thread detailing every last step to just answer your question because you're too lazy to read it...















No kits exist for Audi's in the US. You have to one-off it.

Okay okay. I have my reading glasses on now and will check this out.


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (dreadirie)*

Meh, looks alright.
















I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif your car D.
Nik wanted me to tell you he has a few stickers for you... Not to put on your car, but some are kinda funny. My fave: "Dont tell your girl you just got bagged on" Or: "Pssssssssss.. Got Bags?"


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (dreadirie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadirie* »_
Okay okay. I have my reading glasses on now and will check this out.


says he has a passat next to his name







I might have some stuff he could use Darrick.


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

And?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (dreadirie)*

Check the bottom of his sig.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

cough I am selling airride for a non fourmo passat







/cough


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_cough I am selling airride for a non fourmo passat







/cough


Reeeally dont think a cough was necessary for that one mang!


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

Must've been one big hair-ball.
So this weekend I should have a few of the parking garage pics up, D. Just had to get Mark's rolling shots up. More of the following to come...










_Modified by phattydre at 12:22 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (phattydre)*

Wow those are some amazing cars









This is bad, but is the car on the left a Mercedes or an Infiniti?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

infiniti


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

The last of what came out...











































_Modified by phattydre at 12:23 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (phattydre)*

Looks like it's ready for PVW if you ask me


----------



## sambrody44 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

any high res?


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (sambrody44)*

1280x851 - IM me your email address and let me know which.


----------



## sambrody44 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (phattydre)*

pm sent


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (sambrody44)*

A guy on another forum I post in did this for me.


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

wooooww is that illustrator


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

yep http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Wow, that kind of skill always amazes me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (mystthebird)*

liking your center caps


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*

Rally did that "Cartoon" thing? the man has ridiculous skills. he's done 2 different ones for me already. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

wow


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

I was going to say who did it santi, couldnt remember if he had the same name on here and I didnt think he would wanna get 10923480 PMs from people wanting him to do their car.







Dude has skills though and the fact hes done all the ones Ive seen so far for free is awesome, granted no one has ripped off his designs for their own use really is good of those people too


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_I was going to say who did it santi, couldnt remember if he had the same name on here and I didnt think he would wanna get 10923480 PMs from people wanting him to do their car.







Dude has skills though and the fact hes done all the ones Ive seen so far for free is awesome, granted no one has ripped off his designs for their own use really is good of those people too
















oh thats not his name on here if he even has a vortex name... so it dont matter.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
oh thats not his name on here if he even has a vortex name... so it dont matter.









Couldnt remember, I know he posted on here one day when someone else made a thread about all the mk4 ones and he said he got a ton of PMs


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Couldnt remember, I know he posted on here one day when someone else made a thread about all the mk4 ones and he said he got a ton of PMs

yeha i think he posted in a thread i did in the 32G.







or someone from EG did. i think he learned not to post unless he charges.


----------



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_A guy on another forum I post in did this for me.


















BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (BLAZEDUPBEE)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (DEZL_DUB)*

K, I had to copy/paste pics from one PB account to another so that should temporarily take care of the hosting problem I am now apparently having. Unfortunately this means the pics are a copy of a copy and hosted on PB so my apologies for the current quality of the uploaded pics.
I've already edited my thread in the PacNW forum and I'll go through here and edit my posts so the pics show up but I request that you guys save the pics and host them yourselves if you intend to post them up elsewhere. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (phattydre)*

Darrick,
I love you.
David


----------



## JaVa230 (Apr 16, 2007)

just read the whole thread great work! love to see it in person sometime.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (JaVa230)*

Well, I finally found my mystery leak in the passenger rear corner: my Slam Specialties RE-5 bag is leaking from the crimp on the bottom.















Yay for warranties! Boo for having to yank the damn bag out again!


----------



## KCharged (Nov 27, 2006)

Darrick do you have to re-align the car every time you change the height?


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (KCharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCharged* »_Darrick do you have to re-align the car every time you change the height?

Thatd be impossible because you are always changing heights driving. You set a ride height you want and have the car aligned there, then you just drive out of alignment if you at a different height. Most times I drive around i go to a height and neve tough a switch til i get where I am going.


----------



## KCharged (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

Yeah i get that. It just seems like air is a badass setup but whats the point in that kind of adjustability if you cant change your setting without a re-alignment everytime. I couldnt afford air for years anyway. Capt. your B6 is looking great though!


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (KCharged)*

The amount you will be out of alignment is really not that much... It all just works out.


----------



## KCharged (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Either way the ride is badass, i totally envy all you air folk


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (dmoney)*

ooh emm gee. i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif airbags


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Off I go to do some hacking and hopefully get the car about a quarter inch lower in the front...
Updates later.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

_*VICTORY!!!*_








Got the car about half an inch lower in the front today and it looks (and drives) SOOOOO much better!
Too dark for pics, I'll post some tomorrow.


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i have been trying for that extra 1/2 inch for a while


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »__*VICTORY!!!*_








Got the car about half an inch lower in the front today and it looks (and drives) SOOOOO much better!
Too dark for pics, I'll post some tomorrow.

Sick good to hear!!!!1


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

sweet! can't wait to see it....pics of the car and the modification please


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Yes! Pics please


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Okay, update time!
I spent the whole day yesterday up to my elbows in air suspension, and I have to say it was totally worth it.








My car is now as low as it is physically possible to go. It's literally impossible to lower my car anymore than it is now without doing some seriously nasty stuff to the firewall and wheel wells.








A huge THANK YOU to my friend Nik (Lindsay AKA LilGreenJettaGirl's boyfriend) who gave up his Saturday to help me yank everything apart and get the car where it is now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






















We did some pretty ridiculous/ballsy stuff to the front suspension to get it to where it is now. Yesterday's activities included:
- Re-doing the upper bag mounts
- Putting another perch groove in the Bilstein's to move the bag down the shock about half an inch
- Shortening the shock by about 2 inches
Step one:
The upper bag mount was too close to the bolts for the upper control arms and was rubbing, so that needed to be pushed down. To do this, we welded a 1 1/4" tall piece of 2" steel pipe to the top of the mount. I removed the little aluminum "hat/mushroom" that's at the top of the shock mount when I did this (people who have done Audi suspension should know what I'm talking about).
After that, we carved a new groove into the shock to move the lower bag mount down a little bit.
Next, we lopped the fork off the end of the shock and removed about 2 inches from it:








After making sure the welds on it were nice and strong, we put everything back together. Here's a side-by-side of the before and after (before on the left, after on the right). You can see the new "hat" on the upper mount and the shortened shock fork in the second pic:








The reasoning for shortening the shock fork is because when the suspension is completely pushed up into the fenderwell, it is 18" from the upper shock mount to the lower shock mount. Therefore, I needed the entire shock/bag assembly to be no more than 18" tall when fulled compressed in order to get the car down as low as possible.
In this pic you can see the suspension installed:








Notice that the upper control arms are resting on the fenderwell:








Another thing I did when I put everything back together is I didn't tighten the bolts that go through rubber bushings all the way. Usually, you would tighten them all the way, but with the extreme articulation that my suspension has, I'll destroy those bushings pretty quickly if I fully tighten the bolts through them. So instead, I used Loc-Tite on them and tightened them just enough to be snug, but still allow the controll arms to articulate. I'm quite glad I did this now becase the suspension feels a lot better now and seems to raise and lower a lot smoother. Oh, and the suspension doesn't make that "popping" noise that so many people complain about anymore either! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll keep an eye on the bolts to make sure they don't loosen or come out. If you don't hear anything about it, assume it worked and I haven't had any problems.








With the new shock length and mounting points, I now run 80psi in the front bags at ride height, which is great because the car rides and handles a lot better than it did at 70psi, but it sure does take a lot more air to get that extra 10 psi! I think I'm going to get a 175 psi pressure switch for the compressor now instead of the 145psi one I'm using.
And that's it!
Here's some more pics:
Front fender height:








Rear fender height:
























And yes, I'm well aware my car is dirtier than an Atlantic City hooker after a biker convention. It's been raining for two weeks straight and I've just given up at this point of the winter.










_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 11:33 AM 2-10-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

I love you


----------



## Chitownsfinest (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

D that **** looks amazing! PROPS SON PROPS!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Sick! Looks so good now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Not that it didn't before but you get what I'm sayin


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Road turtles run in fear when I'm on the road!

















And yes, I can actually drive the car with the suspension all the way down.
...as long as I don't turn the steering wheel.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Nice man! But it really doesnt look any lower in the one pic posted. We need a full side profile!


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

Nice job Darrick, that is definitely some ballsy stuff you did. Please tell me you painted or sprayed some undercoating on the shock where you cut and welded?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dmoney)*

D that looks like $$.. But i can still see light underneath







cut the fender wells a lil'








I like it very much!!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (dmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_Please tell me you painted or sprayed some undercoating on the shock where you cut and welded?

I haven't yet, but I will soon. I left them unpainted for the time being so I can inspect them for cracks and stuff over the next couple weeks to make sure the welds are going to hold up okay. After that, I'll sand them down and give them a coat of paint. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

One word: str8pimpin
well not quite one but whatever


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
A huge THANK YOU to my friend Nik (Lindsay AKA LilGreenJettaGirl's boyfriend) who gave up his Saturday to help me yank everything apart and get the car where it is now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
























He had fun and was glad he could help. He was definitely a little stressed out after leaving that night, but was nothing a few Heinekens couldnt fix!
Looks dope... picture time!


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

you continue to amaze me man, I keep lookin at the thread and using it as a cheat sheet for my b7, glad you got the fronts solution down pat cause I now have my front solution down as well















looks amazing darrick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

looks real clean man! good job on getting it lower!


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

So new pic time...


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_No, the Jesus mural on the hood stays. I am going to be adding a mural of Xena the Warrior Princess or maybe Cher to the trunk lid this spring however.
Oh, and for those wondering why I can't get as low as I would like in the front, this is what you have to do, and I'm sure you can understand why I'm not willing to do that:










I met the guy that made this car.








He was at the South Florida GTG and the Volks Blast in Miami this weekend! His name is Carlos and he started panscrapers or atleast is a main part of it. Super cool guy, he had a few other european guys with him, they flew over for a week or two to check out some shows in South Florida.



_Modified by Plain at 10:29 AM 2-12-2008_


----------



## sambrody44 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*

im gonna assault you on two forums







S4 BUMPER!!!!


----------



## red_rock_beetle (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (sambrody44)*

hi i was wandering if you could raise the suspension above stock for rough roads


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (red_rock_beetle)*

Just a quick question to the capt.
When you installed the airbags on the front shocks. did you use the upper stock spring plates/perches? or did you just throw them away?
And where did you route the airlines past the exhaust for the rear bags?


_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 2:07 AM 2-25-2008_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red_rock_beetle* »_hi i was wandering if you could raise the suspension above stock for rough roads

Because of the design of my suspension (I emphasized getting lower rather than getting higher), at it's maximum height I'm about equal to stock height. But it rides like crap because it's too stiff with the bags at that high of a pressure.

_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_When you installed the airbags on the front shocks. did you use the upper stock spring plates/perches? or did you just throw them away?
And where did you route the airlines past the exhaust for the rear bags?

I think A6's and A4's have slightly different suspensions, but if you look on the last page, you can see what the front suspension looks like installed, including the upper mounts.
As for the air lines, they don't come anywhere near the exhaust really. They are routed up and over the exhaust in the spot where they cross paths.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

dude that is sick! well done


----------



## ZakuII (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_. Personally, I think people are wasting their time making these things fast.

words of gawd!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (ZakuII)*


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Travy)*

Damn Darrick, you're car looks GOOD _clean_.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (dmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_Damn Darrick, you're car looks GOOD _clean_.









photoshop








actually no he had carnutz/park place detail it for him before the show. Looked so good on saturday, too bad its all rainy outside now


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Travy)*

what show was that for? cause I saw him driving back from it and damn it was fresh!


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

Gimme a day or two... Jamie got some great shots.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (phattydre)*

looks sick D!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Travy)*

car looks great. that paints looks wet almost. whoever detailed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (got_vdub)*

I really love those wheels now.







Car looks amazing.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (hellaSmoked)*

Wow, jaw dropping man. 
Car looks phenomenal! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (JB_1152)*

I just read all 18 pages....well worth it...congrats on going against the grain and making a hot car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

shortening the bilstein's up front was the icing on the cake..
that thing's a real cherry now, D


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Okay, update time!
Step one:
The upper bag mount was too close to the bolts for the upper control arms and was rubbing, so that needed to be pushed down. To do this, we welded a 1 1/4" tall piece of 2" steel pipe to the top of the mount. I removed the little aluminum "hat/mushroom" that's at the top of the shock mount when I did this (people who have done Audi suspension should know what I'm talking about).
After that, we carved a new groove into the shock to move the lower bag mount down a little bit.
After making sure the welds on it were nice and strong, we put everything back together. Here's a side-by-side of the before and after (before on the left, after on the right). You can see the new "hat" on the upper mount and the shortened shock fork in the second pic:









_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 11:33 AM 2-10-2008_


Just a couple of questions, why didn`t you run the stock upper spring plate with the 2 studs in them? it seems that the way you have mounted everything now the top of the shock is not screwed on to anything. Is that safe? Stock both the upper and lower part of the shock is secured by bolts but the way you did it it seems like the upper part could pop out if you were unlucky.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_









_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 11:33 AM 2-10-2008_


D, I want more pics of the pin up girls behind the strut!!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Just a couple of questions, why didn`t you run the stock upper spring plate with the 2 studs in them? it seems that the way you have mounted everything now the top of the shock is not screwed on to anything. Is that safe? Stock both the upper and lower part of the shock is secured by bolts but the way you did it it seems like the upper part could pop out if you were unlucky.

I have no idea what you're talking about, A4's don't have those. The shock is bolted into the top of the upper mounting plate (which then bolts into the top of the shock tower) and isn't going anywhere.


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

D, I want more pics of the pin up girls behind the strut!!

That is my garage and those pin-up girls are out of hot rod magazines. I'll be up there soon tho! Old school pin-up photo shoot is in May!!!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilGreenJeTTaGiRL* »_
I'll be up there soon tho! Old school pin-up photo shoot is in May!!!









O RLY!?!


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

x2


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
O RLY!?!









It has been discussed with Kippen! It's going to be a bday present for Nik! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilGreenJeTTaGiRL* »_
It has been discussed with Kippen! It's going to be a bday present for Nik! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I hope he puts them on snapriot too


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I hope he puts them on snapriot too
















We do not have a model section there.







Linds better let me know when this is happening this time


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilGreenJeTTaGiRL* »_
That is my garage and those pin-up girls are out of hot rod magazines. I'll be up there soon tho! Old school pin-up photo shoot is in May!!!










we need PICS then!!!!! pin up chicks are HAWWWWWWWWWT!!!!! SUICIDE chicks are the best!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Where are the pics????
MUAHAHAHAHHAHHAA


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

this isnt the funbag forum


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_this isnt the funbag forum

Says who?


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Says who?









x2


----------



## red_rock_beetle (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

so... how much to do mine?








once you get all the bugs worked out o'course






















anyways good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (red_rock_beetle)*


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

great photo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Retromini)*

tight work dood...not sure if ive told you


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Very tasty







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Very tasty







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

How did you guys cut a new snap ring groove in the Bilsteins?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Afazz)*

A grinding wheel, small metal file and a steady hand.
I actually ended up not using the new groove though, after putting everything back together I realized the one I was using before was sufficient.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Great shot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_









That one of Kippens pics? Looks clean!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

no it was a guy from audizine if I remember Darrick telling me right.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

No, not a Kippen shot. My friend Dean ("DeanUW" on Audizine) took it. These shots were supposed to be for a feature shoot on Audizine, but the weather/lighting sucked and my car was filthy by the time we got there so we just snapped a few pics for fun.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_this isnt the funbag forum

WHAT??? awww cmon!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (tchristemac)*








Looks awesome. I love the MRRs myself


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (idwurks)*

great build up man. definitely going to help me out with my setup.


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (PIFF)*

Long over-due for pics from a show last February.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (phattydre)*








Wowzers







Absolutely stunning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice!


----------



## adharl (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*








is it posible for a vehicle to look TOOO GOOD?!?!?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Beautiful bro.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

D its looking sick! you need to make it out to H20! def have to meet up! Dag says what up!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Now you are going to need a daily again D


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Now you are going to need a daily again D
















I'm going through the same thing I think


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Now you are going to need a daily again D









Workin on it! Don't know exactly what I want to get though!
And damn Dion, tell Jaime (Jamie? I always forget which way she spells it







) the pics look incredible!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

I am too but that bastard rene won't sell me his truck


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

It's Jamie. And I'll tell her! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (phattydre)*

Please tell her she did an excellent job! From me.







I like her style.


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Will do! I'm sure she'll be happy to hear that.


----------



## djwimbo (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (phattydre)*

I can't stop staring. I love the setup and the clean look for the trunk install.
I'm diggin the phonebooth in the garage as well


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (djwimbo)*


----------



## manjk (May 8, 2007)

ur cars such a whore....
i love it lol


----------



## European (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (manjk)*

lol, everytime I look at your car capt. ob, makes me more anxious to bag my S8...I talked to Mike about his set up in his A8L and man I can't wait to get this project started. Getting there, got a good amount of funding saved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We need more audis bagged.




_Modified by European at 12:04 AM 5-2-2008_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (European)*


_Quote, originally posted by *European* »_ We need more audis bagged. 

If by "we" you mean the United States then you sir are correct....We can't let them beat us across the pond.


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_We can't let them beat us across the pond.

Got a _lot_ of catching up to do then!!


----------



## European (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_
If by "we" you mean the United States then you sir are correct....We can't let them beat us across the pond.

Yup, Audis on bags in the US are very rare. I don't know why the Audi scene here hadn't picked up on it yet?







Maybe they're too conservative? who knows...


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (phattydre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_Long over-due for pics from a show last February.









quick question, not meaning to thread jack but did you make that shift boot?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (shagnwagn118)*


_Quote, originally posted by *European* »_Maybe they're too conservative? who knows...

Ding ding ding! For the most part, the Audi scene here in the states is pretty conservative. I caused quite the sh*t storm with this car.









_Quote, originally posted by *shagnwagn118* »_quick question, not meaning to thread jack but did you make that shift boot?

I did. In it's previous life it was a Burberry purse.


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

From this weekend... Pure sex.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

WEAK!!! ^^^^


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

awesome camber!


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

man, i wish the front went lower.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_man, i wish the front went lower.










it can if he hacks up the fender well do the arms can travel furthar. I have the same issue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif well I will


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_man, i wish the front went lower.









It will be.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilGreenJeTTaGiRL* »_From this weekend... Pure sex.









sex! looks good man!


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

And one more


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

Damn I need an S4 front bumper.


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Damn I need an S4 front bumper.









I was actually thinking that during the photo shoot. i think you should do something with the front bumper next...


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

needs more contrast and saturation in that last shot, and it would jump like crazy....


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (tivs31)*









I oversharpened too mcuh


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (tivs31)*

greg, what do you know about post editing?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_greg, what do you know about post editing?

What do you want to know?


----------



## ekkoj (Oct 1, 2005)

Car looks stunning!
Great work!


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

i just want to lick it... can i? can i do that when i get back? come on!!


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

your car looks mega shiny. did you respray or clay bar/wax?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (an_a6)*

I clay bar'd it about a year ago but I had it professionally buffed and polished about two months ago. It was money well spent.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

New pics look amazing!!!
Love the truck styles with more camber in the front than the back!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilGreenJeTTaGiRL* »_From this weekend... Pure sex.









damn that looks good 
especially with the yellow/ amber light


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Blew out my front driver side air bag yesterday.















Luckily I was only about a mile from my house and could crawl the car home.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Blew out my front driver side air bag yesterday.















Luckily I was only about a mile from my house and could crawl the car home.

Yikes, how does that happen? When it blows does it lose all the air and one corner falls to the ground?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (dmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_When it blows does it lose all the air and one corner falls to the ground?

Yup.








I knew this was going to happen eventually, so I should have been prepared and had new bags waiting to go in. The reason for the blowout was due to the first version of the struts that I drove on for about two months. The bags were rubbing on one of the control arm bolts when I aired the car out and the bolts wore about halfway through the bags before I corrected the issue. There's no more rubbing now, so it won't be an issue in the future.
Unfortunately, I need to replace BOTH from bags since the other bag has the same rubbing, and I have the old-style double-bellow Aerosports, which they don't make anymore. So I need to replace both so they match and so I don't have to worry about the other bag blowing out.


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Tank was sad that he didnt get to see his girlfriend http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

Lucy was sad she had to play with people all day.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_








I oversharpened too mcuh










SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## be eazy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (phattydre)*



phattydre said:


> Long over-due for pics from a show last February.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (be eazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *be eazy* »_i wanna see photos of the gli. the b6 is dope and baller. as hell.


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*

Thanks Trav. Knew you'd come through.








D, get your bag situation handled?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (phattydre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_D, get your bag situation handled?

Tomorrow (hopefully).


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Welp, the car is back on the road as of last Thursday night, trouble free.








This weekend's project (if time permits): moving and hiding some stuff in the engine bay.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Nice D! Do the new aerosports ride any differently than the old double billows you had?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Nice D! Do the new aerosports ride any differently than the old double billows you had?

Can't say for sure yet, I have the new one on one side and the old one on the other still. I'll let you know Saturday. The side with the new one seems to feel a little more "solid" though.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Can't say for sure yet, I have the new one on one side and the old one on the other still. I'll let you know Saturday. The side with the new one seems to feel a little more "solid" though.

Good stuff, I would expect the newer ones to be stiffer because of less flexing surface area, but also feel more solid as you said. Were they the same height?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

Yeah, they're riding at the same height more or less. The new ones need a little bit less pressure, which I'm assuming is due to the stiffer new rubber.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

the rubber is the same......... the new bag has less actuations on it so it going to be more stiff at first.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Played with the car this weekend and got the front end down another 1/4" or so. I'll try to get some pics soon.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

I think the frontend would look a lot better if you got rid of the chrome trim around the grills and put your rings back to chrome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Did you cut it up yet?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Did you cut it up yet?









Maybe.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

where the **** are the photos you summa bitch


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Shawn sounds pissed... You better post them Darrick.. If you know whats good for you!


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*









car looks really good bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (durteeclean)*

I just notices Darrick that your car sits about the same height off the ground on 19s as I do on 18s







well it did. Until I see some proof you cut that car up


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I just notices Darrick that your car sits about the same height off the ground on 19s as I do on 18s







well it did. Until I see some proof you cut that car up









Which means that my car is lower since my 19's are taller than your 18's.















It's actually sunny today, so I'll try to get some pics tonight. I have a couple cell phone pics I'll try loading in the meantime.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

K, got some crappy cell phone pics (is it really _that _difficult to put a decent camera in a phone?).
























Before (notice there's still a little bit of rubber showing at the top of the wheel):








It's not a lot, but it's lower than any other A4 I've seen on bags in Europe.











_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 2:14 PM 6-19-2008_


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

i can see it, looks good Darrick , glad to see your still striving for the lowness


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*

I will meet you in cannon beach saturday my friend


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

looks sick darrick, soooo low.....
btw chrome rings > you, I still owe you chrome stickes, shoot me your addey again








oh and bar chat is back up again in the middle west, fyi


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_looks sick darrick, soooo low.....
btw chrome rings > you, I still owe you chrome stickes, shoot me your addey again








oh and bar chat is back up again in the middle west, fyi 

I am going to show back up in there too!! You sexy bar guys do it for me.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

this is one of the dopest cars in the scene currently....good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

This is such a nice car, what did "cutting up" entail? Did you end up hacking away at the engine compartment for more "clearance"?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_this is one of the dopest cars in the scene currently....good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks! That means a lot to me to hear that.








Oh, BTW, I'm the featured car on Audizine this month.
http://www.audizine.com/features/azer.php?azid=15


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

i say euro tub and call it a day















Darrick seriously, sickest A4 around.
now audizine, next THE WORLD


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Thanks! That means a lot to me to hear that.








Oh, BTW, I'm the featured car on Audizine this month.
http://www.audizine.com/features/azer.php?azid=15
and u deserve every bit of that notoriety. PVW needs to make an acception for u...lets petition it


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

So hot!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_and u deserve every bit of that notoriety. PVW needs to make an acception for u...lets petition it









They've had Audi's before, they had a feature on that white bagged Cabriolet about a year and half ago that made me finally say "EFF IT! I'm doing bags!".








RIP Pepper White Cabrio (it got stolen).


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

my bros A3 is in the july issue.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
They've had Audi's before, they had a feature on that white bagged Cabriolet about a year and half ago that made me finally say "EFF IT! I'm doing bags!".








RIP Pepper White Cabrio (it got stolen).









wasn't it found though?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

just when I thought it couldn't get any lower. . . .


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
They've had Audi's before, they had a feature on that white bagged Cabriolet about a year and half ago that made me finally say "EFF IT! I'm doing bags!".








RIP Pepper White Cabrio (it got stolen).









darrick u are right i remember that....well what does it take to get a feature then....going to all the right shows?....i mean lets be honest ur one off in every way...why hasnt someone contacted u yet?or have they







we know u like to keep us in the dark about ur techniques of lowness


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_
darrick u are right i remember that....well what does it take to get a feature then....going to all the right shows?....i mean lets be honest ur one off in every way...why hasnt someone contacted u yet?or have they







we know u like to keep us in the dark about ur techniques of lowness









yeah i was wondering the same thing.... D's overdue for a feature in a major magazine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I'm kinda ready for a feature... I need to get off my keister and install my stereo, do a little more body work (new front bumper, some more shaving, etc.), get my exhaust done, and a few other little things here and there.
By the end of the summer I'll be ready.















Feel free to let magazines know about my car though.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

have myspace do a feature on your car
im pretty tight with tom, hes my on my top 8 friends, im pretty sure we could work it


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re:*









Damn D....


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I never get tired of this Audi...


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

Lookin ILL bro!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Flavourless)*

teaser.


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I'm glad I let Jeff talk me into making you chrome L.L.S stickers. It'd be a shame if they weren't.
Car's looking beautiful, of course.
Too bad you're not closer. I'm sure Kris (DigitalK) would love to shoot the A4.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_teaser. 


More please


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

cool animated gif.......darrick get that stereo ish in......make sure u put the hood with the jesus mural back on and the gold d's for the shoot


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (crippled4life)*


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

holy crap thats hot


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
Damn Shawn, pics look good!







Thanks for hangin' out this weekend, good seeing you.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Looks amazing as always. I still want your wheels


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_I still want your wheels









Everything is for sale for the right price.


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_looks sick darrick, great work man, now get some rimzzz on them









hellz yea


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta PWR* »_
hellz yea


why are you bumping all these old threads? jesus. 
btw someone buy this car


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_
why are you bumping all these old threads? jesus. 
btw someone buy this car


----------



## kbs3 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: B6 A4 on bags: The mayhem begins. (Capt. Obvious)*

What Grill is that on your car?


----------



## Vr601 (Aug 31, 2008)

kbs3 said:


> What Grill is that on your car?


Yay for "Dates posted!"
:screwy:


----------



## pxunlmtd (Jun 28, 2007)

OMGosh, ok that's it. the front of my pant's has officially been soiled. Ssweeeeet.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Sheesh, talk about a necro bump. I sold this car forever ago. :laugh:


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

Still a good thread


----------



## SLMDB5 (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah D, this was effin helpful with my B5 passat when I did the airride. Thanks


----------



## hsv (Mar 7, 2010)

good project


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

did u have to trim anything for the upper control arms..i no in my b5 when i air it out the arms hit the strut tower and ppl cut it


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Whoa, back from the dead, again! :laugh:

I miss this car. 

As for my control arms, yes, I trimmed out part of the upper fender well to give them some clearance.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

u got ne pics?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

No, never took any pics. After driving on it a few months I had some very well-defined dents in the top of the wheel wheels so I knew exactly where I needed to cut though. :laugh:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

ya im gettin those 2 thanks man


----------



## GranTouringInjection (Dec 21, 2010)

This thread was a huge help! This is the nicest B6 A4 I've ever seen! To bad its gone


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

1st off nice thread my man. 2nd where did you get that badge less grille from on the 1st couple of pics of the red A4? I have been looking for that grille for quite sometime now. 



Capt. Obvious said:


> The plan: have the first airbagged B6 on this side of the pond. There's a few of them in Europe, but I've never seen or heard of one in the US so I'm stepping up to the plate.
> I know a lot of people don't agree with my styling concepts or ideas, but that's the beauty of living in America: I can tell you all to shut your big dumb face because it's MY damn car!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Back from the dead again I see. :laugh:

That grill was an Ebay special. For some reason, they don't seem to make them anymore, so you'll probably need to keep your eyes peeled for one either in the classifieds or on Ebay. :thumbup:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome B6 mate.
Well done :thumbup:

I might bag my B6 Cabrio with the help of this thread.
Cheers for all information you gave.


----------

